# Protection et Mode de Vie > Cosmétiques, Produits Ménagers, Vêtements et Autres >  Les bonnes affaires chez Noz

## borneo

Hello,

il y a actuellement chez noz à prix cassés des produits de la marque anglaise treaclemoon très sympas. Non testés, pas de produits animaux.

J'ai pris celui-ci à 1.50



http://www.treaclemoon.net/my_coconu..._products.html

----------


## borneo

Retour de Noz : pâtes complètes bio, lait d'amandes et de noisettes bio, et plein d'autres choses.

Y a aussi des friandises pour chien, mais c'est hors sujet ici

----------


## dominobis

::  
Pas de Noz ici .

----------


## borneo

Dommage, c'est une vraie mine de bons produits pas chers. De plus en plus de bio.

----------


## chanloue

mais tu sais Borneo, tous les noz ne vendent pas les mêmes articles... ici... pfff...

----------


## borneo

En fait, il faut savoir chercher les bonnes affaires. Je ne connais pas tous les NOZ de France, mais je connais ceux de Champagne et ceux d'Alsace, ils ont exactement les mêmes produits.

----------


## chanloue

honnêtement, je suis allée 2 fois à celui de Bourg... j ai trouvé que c était un b...el innommable... donc me contente de regarder sur internet les arrivages désormais... 
mon fils, en Isère, en fréquente un qu il trouve très bien...

----------


## borneo

Ah mais tu as raison, c'est un bazar innommable, mais on y fait de super affaires. Ce n'est pas un magasin traditionnel, il faut se plier à leur logique.

Pour ma part, je n'achète que de l'alimentaire, ce n'est pas annoncé sur internet. Il y a moyen d'y acheter des produits très haut de gamme pour pas cher.

----------


## chanloue

ha oui mais si je ne peux me fier à leurs arrivages annoncés... vu ma patience et mon seuil de tolérance au "bins"... je vais éviter complètement !

----------


## borneo

En ce moment, de très jolies boîtes de crozets Alpina à prix cassé.



*Nouveau : la boîte collector de Crozets,
    Lévènement de cet hiver !* 
*Leader sur ce marché (81 % des  parts de marché en valeur*), Alpina Savoie crée lévènement cet hiver en  proposant une boîte collector de Crozets, ce trésor du patrimoine  culinaire montagnard, et en mariant deux saveurs authentiques de cette  petite pâte carrément délicieuse !*
 Le graphisme est dune grande  fraîcheur, sinspirant dune montagne conviviale, chaleureuse, tout à  fait à limage des Crozets, ces petites pâtes carrées emblématiques des  Alpes et qui connaissent un succès grandissant auprès des gourmets,  séduits par la variété de la gamme sans cesse enrichie par Alpina  Savoie.
 Lentreprise savoyarde crée une  nouvelle fois lévénement en éditant, cet hiver, une boîte collector  exceptionnelle pour un produit qui lest tout autant ! A lintérieur,  cette boîte métal « montagne » réutilisable contient un sachet deCrozets  nature et un sachet de Crozets sarrasin, ainsi quun petit livret  présentant lhistoire des Crozets et proposant la recette de la célèbre  Croziflette® indissociable de la convivialité montagnarde hivernale !
_(*) Source : IRI, CAM P6 2013, total France_
*Linnovation qui bouscule le rayon des pâtes !* Avec des technologies respectueuses des  méthodes anciennes, Alpina Savoie, le plus ancien semoulier pastier  français, créé à Chambéry en 1844, perpétue cet authentique trésor du  patrimoine culinaire alpin que sont les Crozets !
    En associant les Crozets nature et au sarrasin dans une boîte métal  unique, Alpina Savoie propose une offre inédite, riche en saveurs pour  régaler les gourmets !
*Édition limitée cet hiver, la  boîte collector, à conserver ou à offrir, est idéale pour cuisiner la  célèbre Croziflette® en famille ou entre amis !*
PVC indicatif : 6 pour 420 gr. Disponible uniquement cet hiver en GMS et en stations de ski.


Chez Noz à 1.75

----------


## chanloue

ho Bornéo.. là, tu me nargues carrément !! je t explique, ce matin, EXCEPTIONNELLEMENT je me suis astreinte à aller au Noz de Bourg, j y ai trainé au moins 30 mn tant c est le binz la dedans, je n ai RIEN trouvé d intéressant, si ce n est de la farine sans gluten mais comme certains sacs étaient gonflés et d autres pas... je me suis dit qu il devait y avoir un problème de conservation ! j ai demandé à une jeune personne (sympa du reste) qui mettait en place du surgelé si elle était un peu au courant de produits vg, non, elle n a rien pu me dire et a continué à ranger dans ses congel saumon en morceaux, beignets de calmar etc... ça y est c est vraiment terminé, je ne mettrai plus les pieds à celui de Bourg...
qu est ce que vous avez de la chance d avoir des noz qui vendent des produits sympa... (malgré tout, je reste rébarbative vu le manque d organisation la dedans... les shampoings colorants avec les pâtes, le chocolat qui cohabite avec le gel douche et les boîtes de thon.. pfff... j ai vraiment du mal !)

----------


## Delphane

C'est vraiment une question d'arrivage, tu n'as pas eu de chance...  :: 

J'y suis allée une fois à Dijon (il n'est vraiment pas dans des coins faciles d'accès sans voiture, c'est un peu nul...), je n'avais pas ramener de trucs qui se mangent (mais j'avoue que ce n'était pas ce que je cherchais), et j'avais ramener... des bouquins... (et des trucs pas mal, en plus...).  ::  (et des balles pour chat).
Après, le rangement ça doit dépendre, ici c'est un peu le bronx, mais je trouve que ça va... farfouiller, c'est marrant...  ::

----------


## del28

ro y a un noz à chartres. je vais aller y faire un tour tiens (j'aime bien farfouiller aussi)

----------


## borneo

Dans les noz que je fréquente, ils ont séparé l'alimentaire du reste, ça aide

----------


## lAlicel

Pareil ici, il y a un semblant d'organisation. Heureusement d'ailleurs ! Fait longtemps que je n'y suis pas allée mais j'y ai fait de belles affaires (genre mon aspirateur tornado)

----------


## aurlie

Dans mon NOZ  , je trouve régulièrement des produits d'entretien astonish. C'est Vegan

----------


## chanloue

mon fils m a dit que la prochaine fois qu il avait du temps à perdre, il allait au noz de Bourg tant le descriptif que je lui en fais lui semble bizarre par rapport au sien en Isère (qui soit dit en passant n a pas de congél !... mais vu ce qu il y a au congél ici... pfff...)

----------


## aurlie

Y'a Noz et Noz, tous ne se valent pas ! Le mien (dans le 71) est top et je trouve toujours quelque chose. Puisqu'on parle surgelés, je trouve des produits Amy's (hors de prix au carrouf).

----------


## borneo

Moi, j'aime bien leur bazar. Aller chez noz, pour moi, c'est un loisir

----------


## Mizuhime

> mon fils m a dit que la prochaine fois qu il avait du temps à perdre, il allait au noz de Bourg tant le descriptif que je lui en fais lui semble bizarre par rapport au sien en Isère (qui soit dit en passant n a pas de congél !... mais vu ce qu il y a au congél ici... pfff...)


Ca dépends aussi énormément des arrivages pour celui de Bourg...
Je sais que les rares fois où j'y suis allée, j'ai pas trouvé grand chose ^^" pourtant une amie y va souvent et elle trouve de vraies merveilles...

----------


## borneo

Aujourd'hui j'ai acheté des paquets de 500g de pâtes complètes bio à 0,85€.  ::

----------


## Chelsea64

bonjour tout le monde,
je fréquente le noz dans le 64 depuis une dizaine d'années... j'y fais des affaires (chaussures et vetements de marque, de sport), électroménager, décoration), une vrai caverne d'alibaba..
il faut y aller souvent, car les arrivages sont toutes les semaines...
récemment, plein de produits cattier,de fringues les petites bombes, et de la déco sya.. le bonheur.. aujourd'hui fait acheté un petit haut en coton bio à 3 euros, des mugs, des torchons, des chaussettes de marque et j'en passe...

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

> Moi, j'aime bien leur bazar. Aller chez noz, pour moi, c'est un loisir


Pareil c'est un plaisir et j'y passe des heures (heureusement qu'ils ferment a 19h30 mais tous les noz ne se vallent pas, celui de strasbourg (enfin Geispolsheim) est toujours en super fouillis alors que celui de Mutzig est en fouilli organisé  :Smile:  c'est beaucoup mieux !
j'ai trouvé en surgel des AMYS KITCHEN "Manhattan Véggie Burger" je crois à 1 € 80 ou 95 (les 4 burger) à Auchan c'est proche des 5 €
etassi du tartinable VEGGIE Street à la tomate à 0,70 € (bon seul bémol je viens de voir qu'il y à de l'huile de palme )
j'y trouves souvent des produits végé , laits végétal, plats cuisinés, surgel
et plein d'autre conneries d'ailleurs, NOZ c'est la maaaaaaaaaaaaaaal !!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca dépends aussi énormément des arrivages pour celui de Bourg...
> Je sais que les rares fois où j'y suis allée, j'ai pas trouvé grand chose ^^" pourtant une amie y va souvent et elle trouve de vraies merveilles...


demande leur, leur jour d'arrivages, et tu y va juste après

----------


## borneo

Le principe de Noz c'est qu'ils ont des produits haut de gamme qui n'ont pas marché.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par ailleurs, c'est beaucoup fréquenté par des gens très modestes, qui ne voient pas forcément le bon rapport qualité prix qu'il y a sur les produits bio. Donc on les trouve assez facilement, les gens ne se ruent pas dessus.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Voila et quand tu prends une dizaine de chaque tout le monde te regarde avec les grands yeux genre "mais c'est quoi ca je connais pas "...

----------


## lAlicel

Sur ceux d'Angers, pour les fans, il y a des bouteilles de sirop pour Soda Stream en ce moment ^^.

J'adore trouver des trucs italiens et suédois côte à côte, j'ai l'impression d'être dans une épicerie fine !

----------


## sylviana

Moi aussi, je suis fan; j'y vais une fois par semaine.
Par contre, la bouffe en surgelé, j'arrive pas; c'est trop le bazar; ça donne pas envie; j'ai peur que des gens sortent des produits, finalement ne les prennent pas et que ça soit remis en frigo après coupure de la chaine du froid... Oui, je sais, c'est con  :: 
J'achète surtout des fringues, de la déco et des choses pour les chiens (friandises, laisses, colliers, jouets...)

----------


## del28

rolala j'y vais la semaine prochaine, j'ai trop hate vu ce que vous racontez 
j'espère que le mien sera bien

----------


## borneo

Il ne faut pas se laisser rebuter par la première impression  

Si tu travailles dans le social, prépare-toi à croiser tous tes "clients".

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

heuu ya pas que des cassos hieng, ya de tout, quel que soit le rang social tout le monde auj cherche à acheter moins cher

----------


## bouletosse

Est ce qu'il y a un NOZ sur Mâcon 71?

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

http://www.bonial.fr/Magasins/Macon/...n/v-f251212425


Et ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## bouletosse

> http://www.bonial.fr/Magasins/Macon/...n/v-f251212425
> 
> 
> Et ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


est ce que ta source est récente 

parce qu'il y en a un (le seul) qui a fermé depuis .... 5 ans  :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui, bon ok je ne connais pas les rues de  Mâcon  mais c'est la seule "grande" ville prêt de chez moi  :Smile:

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

je viens de chercher sur le net ?

----------


## bouletosse

> je viens de chercher sur le net ?

----------


## chanloue

> je viens de chercher sur le net ?


ne te fie pas trop à ce qui est écrit sur le net !
le netto de St Denis les Bourg est fermé depuis... des lustres, et il y figure toujours, avec ses horaires d ouverture même !!

----------


## bouletosse

> ne te fie pas trop à ce qui est écrit sur le net !
> le netto de St Denis les Bourg est fermé depuis... des lustres, et il y figure toujours, avec ses horaires d ouverture même !!

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

> ne te fie pas trop à ce qui est écrit sur le net !
> le netto de St Denis les Bourg est fermé depuis... des lustres, et il y figure toujours, avec ses horaires d ouverture même !!


La carte officielle des magasins noz

http://www.nozarrivages.com/

----------


## bouletosse

Je vais voir ça demain  :Smile:  

Merci

----------


## chanloue

si si Bouletosse !! je me suis cassée le nez sur une porte close et un local à louer !
Eh_Siiiii_, ce ne sont pas tes info que je mets en doute hein !! c est la fiabilité de ceux qui les éditent !

----------


## bouletosse

Il n'y a pas Mâcon 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


mon petit bonhomme voulait dire que le net c'est un peu de la m¨¨¨¨  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Parce que ça "n'actualise pas "  :Frown:

----------


## chanloue

ha d accord... excuse moi, je n avais pas compris !
tu en as un à St Rémy... ça fait une trottinette hein !

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

vuii chanloue tinkiet j'avais compris
mais sur le site officiel en général c'est bien réactualisé

en général les magasins noz ne sont pas forcément dans les grandes villes mais plutot aux alentours dans les ZI ou ZC
le mien (enfin mon préféré) est a 20 km d'une grande ville, leur but surement est de ne pas avoir un loyer trop cher.. pour permettre de tels prix

----------


## bouletosse

> *ha d accord... excuse moi, je n avais pas compris !*
> tu en as un à St Rémy... ça fait une trottinette hein !


oui c'est loin comme Bourg  :Frown:  

*Pas de souci, c'est pas évident de se faire comprendre avec les "écrits"*  :Big Grin:

----------


## borneo

> heuu ya pas que des cassos hieng, ya de tout, quel que soit le rang social tout le monde auj cherche à acheter moins cher


Pas que, mais dans le magasin que je fréquente, c'est quand même le gros de la clientèle. Ce qui explique qu'on y trouve très facilement les produits bio, japonais, indiens, etc... qui attirent plutôt les bobos. Je connais pas mal de gens qui refusent tout net d'entrer chez Noz, ou qui ont tenté une fois, et qui ont rebroussé chemin devant le côté "cour des miracles".

----------


## Mizuhime

> ne te fie pas trop à ce qui est écrit sur le net !
> le netto de St Denis les Bourg est fermé depuis... des lustres, et il y figure toujours, avec ses horaires d ouverture même !!


Toi aussi tu t'es cassé le nez sur la porte hein?  :: 
Me manque ce magasin, le budget courses est plus le même ><...

----------


## bouletosse

> Toi aussi tu t'es cassé le nez sur la porte hein? 
> Me manque ce magasin, le budget courses est plus le même ><...


moi aussi j'adorais ce magasin

----------


## chanloue

> moi aussi j'adorais ce magasin


mais tu es de tout près, toi ?? j ignorais !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ha mais non... tu es près comme de Mâcon... ça va mieux en remontant le post !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je venais un peu aux nouvelles... avoir l avis de Del 28 qui devait le découvrir la semaine passée je crois !

----------


## borneo

Il y a des steaks végétariens de Amy's kitchen en surgelés à 1.99€

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dans mon Noz, ça ne va pas se vendre. Dans un mois, ils seront à moins 50%. La clientèle habituelle n'achète pas ça.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

> Il y a des steaks végétariens de Amy's kitchen en surgelés à 1.99€
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Ils sont super bon d'ailleurs 

J'a tenté un nouveau mag dans ma région celui de MERTZWILLER dans le 67
ben j'ai été décueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, il était RANGé tout à sa place, sur de belles étagères, des pics...
beurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkk
même pas de fouillis 
si les produits étaient les mêmes, ben j'ai pas eu le même effet, à croire que c'est le bordel qui fait que l'on à l'impression d'acheter moins cher !!!

----------


## chanloue

merci Borneo de me faire baver devant tes produits Noz !! je n ai même pas le courage d aller voir chez nous... contrairement à vous, le bordel du rangement m insupporte et j ai tellement l impression qu il n y a que de la daube...

----------


## borneo

Attention, n'y allez pas l'après-midi, il y fait une chaleur insupportable... Le matin, ça va.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

J'ai trouvé un nouveau magasin, plus déco-articles pour la maison-animaux avec des prix très interressants
le magasin ACTION , pour ceux qui cherchent des fournitures scolaire c'est le moment (et pour CHANLOUE, c'est super bien rangé et très agréable)
http://www.action.fr/

----------


## inari

oui ils sont bons les steacks amy's kitchen ! Je vais aller tester alors, j'y suis jamais allé

----------


## chanloue

merci Eh_Siii_ mais je n ai pas l impression qu on ait ça chez nous... (ou je n ai pas su utiliser le système de recherche de magasin !!)

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Tu est dans un coin paumé chanloue ?

----------


## chanloue

non... Bourg en Bresse ! dis toi, c est quand même la préfecture du département hein !!

----------


## borneo

> oui ils sont bons les steacks amy's kitchen ! Je vais aller tester alors, j'y suis jamais allé


Attention, chez Noz les bonnes choses partent vite

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Oui, mais il faut d'abord les trouver!

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

chanlou j'ai regardé la carte pas de bol les magasins sont presques tous concentrés sur la moitié haute de la France le plus proche est à Besancon !

----------


## Mizuhime

En fait, on en a un à Bourg-en-Bresse  ::  mais comme chanloue les rares fois où j'y ai mis les pieds, je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose et encore moins du bio/vegan ^^"...

----------


## chanloue

chic... égoïstement, je me dis que ce n est pas dû au fait que je suis une vieille c.n !! c est vraiment que ce magasin, ici, ne vaut pas grand chose !

----------


## Mizuhime

Après j'y étais allée au tout début, peut-être que ça a changé depuis  :Smile: .
Mais non, ce n'est pas que toi  ::  !

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Je crois que c'est en fonction des arrivages... Donc des fois il n'y a rien de rien! Perso ça me rappelle les bazars de bord de nationale, la bouffe en plus... Il doit pourtant y avoir des affaires à faire, sinon personne n'irait!

----------


## lAlicel

Oui c'est en fonction des arrivages. Noz, faut y aller régulièrement et sans but précis (ou regarder ce qui est arrivé sur leur site)

----------


## Houitie

Moi j'y fais le plein de jouets pour mes chiens destructors... jouets pour chats aussi. Je trouve des livres pour mes neveux et nièces....

----------


## borneo

Moi, j'y vais seulement pour l'alimentaire, et je trouve toujours des produits intéressants.

----------


## chanloue

j ai l impression que le tien est particulièrement bien, Bornéo ! si tu as 2 mn à perdre, va voir les arrivages de celui de Bourg en Bresse.. tu comprendras ma détresse !!!!!

----------


## borneo

J'y ai pris aussi des gâteaux allemands surgelés délicieux, en promo à 0.40€ les deux portions (210g).

Chez noz, il faut essayer, on ne peut pas se fier aux emballages car ce sont des produits inconnus, car venant de l'étranger.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

> j ai l impression que le tien est particulièrement bien, Bornéo ! si tu as 2 mn à perdre, va voir les arrivages de celui de Bourg en Bresse.. tu comprendras ma détresse !!!!!


chanloue si je me fie uniquement aux arrivages sur internet, je n'irais JAMAIS
la plupart des bons produits pas cher ne sont pas sur internet

Bornéo, tiens j'avais trouvé aussi mais l'aspect ne me disait rien qui vaille, dommage j'aurai du tenter

en tout cas moi j'ai deux magasins sur trois dans lesquels je trouves toujours des choses intéressantes

----------


## borneo

Le magasin est près de chez moi, je passe devant très souvent. Ma technique est d'acheter un produit, de le goûter, et d'y retourner aussitôt s'il est bon. Concernant les gâteaux allemands, j'ai fait mon stock hier, il y en avait encore.

Deux parts de gâteau à 0.40€, je ne résiste pas. Mais c'est au goût allemand, on aime ou on n'aime pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j ai l impression que le tien est particulièrement bien, Bornéo ! si tu as 2 mn à perdre, va voir les arrivages de celui de Bourg en Bresse.. tu comprendras ma détresse !!!!!


Je ne regarde pas les arrivages, les produits alimentaires n'y sont pas.

----------


## chanloue

borneo, goût allemand, c est à dire genre stohlen ??? olala... une fois j en ai goûté un de chez UMV... quel régal...

----------


## borneo

C'est une pâte effectivement assez compacte avec des fruits ou noix dessus. Jette un oeil à la photo, c'est très ressemblant.

Dans les Noz Alsace, je pense que les gâteaux sont vite partis, les clients savent que c'est bon.

----------


## chanloue

merci.. oui et comme il y a de bons clients il y a de bons produits et vice versa je pense...
ici, ça déstocke vraiment de la m... daube !

----------


## del28

bon, d'après mes calculs d'ici une petite demi heure ça devrait se couvrir, j'ai donc proposé une balade chez noz à ma mère. elle a ça de bien que c'est un vrai panier percé et tjrs partante pour faire une virée dans un magasin 
je vous dirai si je l'ai trouvé bien et si j'ai fait des ptites emplettes

----------


## chanloue

bonnes recherches !

----------


## borneo

> Il y a des steaks végétariens de Amy's kitchen en surgelés à 1.99
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Pièce jointe 283955
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Dans mon Noz, ça ne va pas se vendre. Dans un mois, ils seront à moins 50%. La clientèle habituelle n'achète pas ça.


J'y suis retournée aujourd'hui. Les steaks végétal Amy's sont à 50% c'est à dire 0.99 la boîte. Je m'en doutais, je n'en avais pris qu'une. Là, j'ai fait mon stock.

J'espère que je vais aimer 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vous remets l'image :

----------


## del28

J'en reviens. bon là tout de suite le premier truc qui me vient c'est : ne plus jamais aller chez noz en été  
faisait un poil chaud...
sinon bien. c'est un gros souk mais j'aime bien fouiller
Vu le temps et comme j'avais pas pris ma glacière, j'ai même pas regardé dans le bac à congelés.
par contre, j'ai trouvé deux grosses gamelles inox (enfin c'est des saladier, mais chez moi c'est des gamelles d'eau pour les gros et les ptitsgros), un pare soleil, des supers rasoirs qui ne rasent que les poils de pattes et pas la peau (je sors de les essayer), et plein de gel douche pour le fils.

ma mère a trouvé des torchons et puis ''j'aime pas, je vais tourner de l'œil, je sors'' 
trop de pauvres et trop de couleur pour elle. j'ai vu direct sa bouche se pincer quand 
on a franchi la porte 
m'enfin j'y retournerai moi. mais quand il fera plus frais

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Oee ya pas la clim et sa fait limite sauna,..
dommage que ce soit férié samedi j'y aurai bien fait un ptit saut :Smile: 

les burger végé sont super bons (enfin moi j'aime bien)

----------


## borneo

> Attention, n'y allez pas l'après-midi, il y fait une chaleur insupportable... Le matin, ça va.


On vous avait prévenus

----------


## del28

> On vous avait prévenus


Ouais mais ma mère a des soucis urinaires le matin. enfin quand ça l'arrange parce que pour aller toute seule au marché ou me demander de l'emmener tous les samedis à la ferme et y passer 2 plombes, y a pas de problème 
et ses histoires de faux pipi me gonflent BEAUCOUP plus que ses histoires de faux malaise de l'après midi

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

> Ouais mais ma mère a des soucis urinaires le matin. enfin quand ça l'arrange parce que pour aller toute seule au marché ou me demander de l'emmener tous les samedis à la ferme et y passer 2 plombes, y a pas de problème 
> et ses *histoires de faux pipi me gonflent* BEAUCOUP plus que ses histoires de faux malaise de l'après midi


ils ont aussi des couches chez NOZ  :Smile: 
Oki okiiiii  ::

----------


## del28

morte de rire 

Ah tiens, j'ai pris aussi des espèces d'os de jambon aussi pour les chiens. 
ma Lizouille se régale là. par contre Mimichouille a stressé quand il a vu le truc, il ne veut pas s'en approcher (l'inhabituel est un problème pour lui. pourtant il ne rechigne pas sur un os à moelle enrobé. J'imagine que l'odeur n'est pas la même et que c'est ce qui lui pose pb)

(je retire. après une heure à regarder la bête odorante, il a fini par aller la chercher et là il la grignote de bon cur

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Au début il à du se dire,"oooohh c'est quoi ca môman elle achéte dans un magasin basdegammepleinsdecassos",pis il à finit par se dire que ce serait dommage de ne pas profiter des bonnes choses de la vie juste parceque c'est moins cher  :: 
et il à bien raison le ptit gars,mange mange .yen aura d'autres  ::

----------


## borneo

J'ai acheté aussi les os de jambon cru, mes chiens adorent.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En fait, ce n'est pas du tout un magasin "bas de gamme". C'est effectivement fréquenté par des gens modestes, mais les produits sont très loin de ce qu'on trouve dons le hard discount. Ce sont des produits normaux en date courte, ou des produits plutôt haut de gamme qui n'ont pas marché, et qui sont largement soldés. Je parle surtout pour l'alimentaire, je n'ai jamais acheté de vêtements ou de chaussures.

----------


## del28

je suis restée un moment à me tater aux chaussures. y avait des patogaz qui me faisaient de l'œil mais bon, c'est la couleur qui coinçait. 
non mais ma mère est spéciale hein. elle s'est tjrs sentie en haut du panier et elle vit dans son passé (qui fut plutôt doré, certes), c'est pas à son age qu'on va la changer  , même si y a un tout ptit peu d'amélioration.

m'enfin tout à l'heure, elle m'a parlé de ses torchons, elle en est ravie et m'a même parlé de la prochaine fois qu'on retournerait chez noz. donc je pense qu'elle fera moins/plus sa pétassoune si on y retourne

----------


## matitine

Ils y sont encore les steacks végétaux la?

Perso Je suis allée une fois chez Noz et le bordel m'a en effet rebutée, j'y suis jamais retournée....Mais bon, si j'y vais pour trouver un article bien précis, pourquoi pas...

----------


## Delphane

Je pense que justement, ce n'est pas le genre de magasins où il faut chercher un article précis, mais plus farfouiller à la recherche de bonnes occasions à saisir...

----------


## borneo

> Ils y sont encore les steacks végétaux la?
> 
> Perso Je suis allée une fois chez Noz et le bordel m'a en effet rebutée, j'y suis jamais retournée....Mais bon, si j'y vais pour trouver un article bien précis, pourquoi pas...



On est forcément déçu si on y va pour un article précis.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Maisssss faut y aller dans un esprit "découverte-recherche du produit à prix exceptionnel - fouilles"... faut farfouiller, soulever, chercher au fonds du rayon, limite tu y va avec ta lampe de spéléo  :Smile: 

je suis tombée sur un magasin NOZ ou tout était rangé, classé, sur des beaux rayons, étiquettés, sur des piques, ben croyez moi j'ai été déçue et pas du tout dans le même état d'esprit...

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

bon ben voila encore un passage chez noz , en vrac

du LUPIN 350 gr pour 1€99 je sais pas encore ce que je vais en faire mais j'en ai pris 5 (dluo 2017 !)

des petites figues a la farine 500 gr pour 1€99 : j'ai craquée j'en avais déjà mangé de ce type et j'avais adorée mais moins son prix à l'époque qui était plus proche des 2€50 les 200gr

de la tisane ROOIBOS ASTRA à 0.69 € les 25 sachets 

ceux qui ont des rongeurs j'ai trouvé une litière de coin à 1€50 (envrion 40 cm / 25 cm

il y avait aussi du surgelé VGR un mixte de samoussa / oignons rings et un 3ème truc à 2€40 je vais écouté tes conseils et attendre que le prix diminue (au risque de ne pas en avoir)

voila bonne pêche ce soir encore

----------


## chanloue

ho... les petites figues à la farine de riz... je ne les trouve (sans les chercher !!) qu à Grand Frais.. quel régal...

----------


## chanloue

c est super !! tu y as passé un agréable moment et as fait de jolies emplettes !

----------


## Darlow

Vous m'avez donné envie, il y a un Noz sur mon chemin de retour de l'hôpital.
Bon j'ai été déçue par le rayon surgelés, il est tout petit.

En VG, il n'y avait que 2 boîtes comme ça:



Je les ai prises!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon j'ai acheté des babioles: tapis de bain, boîtes en métal, et aussi friandises pour chats pas chères.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

> Vous m'avez donné envie, il y a un Noz sur mon chemin de retour de l'hôpital.
> Bon j'ai été déçue par le rayon surgelés, il est tout petit.
> 
> En VG, il n'y avait que 2 boîtes comme ça:
> 
> 
> 
> Je les ai prises! 
> 
> ...


Déjà testé, j'ai pas aimé du tout du tout..

----------


## Darlow

Ah, je viendrai dire quand j'aurai testé ce que j'en pense. C'est le goût ou la texture qui t'a gênée?

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

> Ah, je viendrai dire quand j'aurai testé ce que j'en pense. C'est le goût ou la texture qui t'a gênée?


Je penses que je l'ai mal cuit aussi, ca a finit en bouilli informe, et le gout aussi, mais c'est p'tet aussi la faute à ma cuisson, tu nous dira  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz en surgelés des plats italiens Iglo (pâtes et sauce à l'italienne, gnocchis, le tout sans viande) à 0.75€ les 500g. 

C'est bon, et vraiment pas cher. (4€ normalement)

Un exemple :



- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai rempli mon congélo. 

500g font un repas pour deux, ou deux repas individuels. C'est fractionnable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y a aussi cette variété, j'ai adoré :

----------


## borneo

Et celle-là

----------


## Darlow

> Je penses que je l'ai mal cuit aussi, ca a finit en bouilli informe, et le gout aussi, mais c'est p'tet aussi la faute à ma cuisson, tu nous dira


J'avais zappé de revenir.
Je n'ai pas trouvé ça terrible non plus. Pas dégueu non plus, mais assez pâteux.

----------


## borneo

> Vous m'avez donné envie, il y a un Noz sur mon chemin de retour de l'hôpital.
> Bon j'ai été déçue par le rayon surgelés, il est tout petit.
> 
> En VG, il n'y avait que 2 boîtes comme ça:
> 
> 
> 
> Je les ai prises! 
> 
> ...



Au niveau surgelés, c'est un peu la loterie. Il y a parfois de véritables affaires à faire.

----------


## borneo

Chez noz en ce moment des soupes de la marque Lima, bio aux légumes et céréales à 0.99€ (au lieu de 4€)



Plusieurs variétés disponibles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j'en ai pris une de chaque pour goûter.

----------


## enuopit

> Et celle-là


Attention, pour les végétariens : contient de la présure. ::

----------


## superdogs

Hier, chez Noz, trouvé du pain que j'appelle "allemand" au seigle et flocons d'avoine , 0,59€ les 250 g

un autre tout seigle 0,99€ les 500 g, 

du muesli avoine, blé, maïs raisin banane datte figues canneberge1,45 les 375 g mais comme c'était le dernier il m'a été compté 0,80,

 et pour une fana comme moi des condiments et tartinades, de la crème d'artichaut tout végétal, 0,79 les 140 g, une crème de piment même prix, meme poids, et des piments en saumure Hot, *HOt,* *HOT pfff, ça chauffe !

  


*

----------


## domi

moi aussi au début j'étais déconcertée par le bazar ; maintenant j'aime bien y aller ....

----------


## superdogs

> faut que jarrete d'emmener des gens chez noz, moi je fais le tour en 20min, et *celles que j'emmene mettent une heure* 
> 
> ma mere m'est super reconnaissante xD


Vendredi soir, je suis restée à bouquiner pendant un bon moment... et j'ai meme fait 2 fois le tour ! j'adore, c'est la caverne d'Ali Baba pour moi

----------


## sylviana

Trouvé des kong ce jour. Les vrais. Taille large à 9, 99 euros. Super intéressant.

----------


## Houitie

Ah il faut que j'y fasse un tour alors ! Merci

----------


## sylviana

Pour chats, il y avait ça:

http://www.accessoires-chats.com/upl.../k_760503a.jpg

genre 1, 50 euros je crois

et ça

http://i11.twenga.com/animaux/jouet-...35743017vb.jpg

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les chiens, c'est ça:

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTAwWDUwMA...VJoW8/$_35.JPG


et ça

http://www.lecomptoirduchien.com/Web...ius_mike_m.jpg

----------


## sylviana

et j'oubliais cette gamme là

http://assets.newmediaretailer.com/2...-ballistic.jpg

----------


## borneo

Il y a aussi des livres neufs magnifiques (prix de départ entre 30 et 40) vendus entre 1.50 et 6. Je fais mon stock de cadeaux quand je tombe dessus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour chats, il y avait ça:
> 
> http://www.accessoires-chats.com/upl.../k_760503a.jpg
> 
> genre 1, 50 euros je crois
> 
> et ça
> 
> http://i11.twenga.com/animaux/jouet-...35743017vb.jpg
> ...



C'est des kongs qu'on peut fourrer de viande ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je parle des genius. Le classique, je connais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ben oui...

https://youtu.be/f2__-QAbCpM

----------


## sylviana

Yes, et j'avais justement les miens à changer. Neufs, ça doit bien valoir 40 euros.

----------


## sylviana

T'as fouillé partout?! Ya pas toujours tout dans chaque magasin, c'est la loterie.
Il y avait aussi des sachets fraîcheurs whiskas et des croquettes.

----------


## sylviana

La semaine dernière dans le mien, j'avais trouvé des calendriers de l'avent pour chien. Il y a toujours aussi de la nourriture pour les oiseaux.

----------


## borneo

Salut les filles,

moi aussi, je suis une fana de noz. J'en fréquente plusieurs, en Champagne et en Alsace. Dans tous ceux que je connais, ils ont exactement les mêmes arrivages, mais ils ne rangent pas de la même manière, ce qui fait qu'on peut louper des produits qui sont pourtant là.

Il ne faut pas hésiter à demander à une vendeuse, en général ils savent où sont les choses.

----------


## enuopit

> Trouvé des kong ce jour. Les vrais. Taille large à 9, 99 euros. Super intéressant.


Je vais y jeter un oeil aujourd'hui, j'espère qu'il y aura des tailles plus petites ! Merci pour le tuyau !

----------


## enuopit

Bouh, y a que des gros ! Ils font la taille de la tête de ma chienne, ça va pas le faire. Du coup, j'en ai quand même pris un pour offrir à un super ami. Encore merci pour le tuyau !

----------


## sylviana

De rien. Il n'y avait que des gros aussi chez moi.

----------


## superdogs

Trouvé chez Noz hier enfin ! depuis le temps que Bornéo me narguait !!  :Big Grin: 

Je ne vois rien qui empêche la consommation pour les vgl, même si l'une des boites indique ok végétariens ; j'ai épluché la composition pourtant ..

----------


## borneo

Ouh là là, les plats Amy's kitchen sont très bon, et chers hors de chez Noz. 

La meilleure, c'est qu'ils ont du mal à les écouler car la clientèle noz n'est pas du tout dans le créneau VG. Il m'est arrivé d'en acheter à 0.99 le plat, deux pour le prix d'un.

J'y vais de ce pas. L'autre jour, ils avaient du lait de coco en date courte à prix cassé. Le lait de coco, ce n'est pas périssable, c'est une DLUO, pas une DLC.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils avaient aussi des dattes, paquets de 200g à 0.69, deux pour le prix d'un, ce qui fait 0.35 le paquet. Et elles sont très bonnes.

----------


## superdogs

Ah pas vu de dattes, et là aussi, ça vaut le coup dis donc !

De toute façon, j'y retourne ce soir, c'est le jour des arrivages..

----------


## borneo

Pas d'Amy's Kitchen, et tant mieux, mon congélateur est blindé avec la nourriture des chiens.

J'ai repris du lait de coco en date courte et du beurre de cacahuète. Et diverses autres choses à manger.

----------


## aurlie

Shampoing vegan

----------


## aurlie

Petites boites Applaws et sachets fraicheurs pour chiens et chats

----------


## superdogs

> Shampoing vegan



Je les ai vus ! je n'ai pas vu la mention non testée et vegan...

 je saurais pour une autre fois

----------


## Lou

Par contre la compo est pas vraiment top entre les SLS et les thiazolinones :/

----------


## borneo

J'ai acheté un kit litière de voyage. Je le laisserai dans ma voiture. Ma hantise quand je voyage avec mes minettes est de rester bloquée sur la route et de devoir dormir à l'hôtel.

----------


## superdogs

> Par contre la compo est pas vraiment top entre les SLS et les thiazolinones :/


Effectivement... ::  merci pour l'alerte !

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Trouvé Boite 70 gr pour chat APPLAWS thon .. 0.79 €.. mes chats étaient raviiiiiiiiiiiis

----------


## aurlie

> Par contre la compo est pas vraiment top entre les SLS et les thiazolinones :/


exact, j'ai meme pas regardé :/

----------


## borneo

J'ai acheté ça aujourd'hui.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et ça

----------


## Ptiteaude

Miaaaaaaam!

Faut vite que je trouve un Noz vers chez moi!!  ::

----------


## borneo

Je ne sais pas si c'est bon, pour le moment. Je vous dirai.

----------


## Houitie

Si c'est pas mauvais, j'ai testé et j'ai aimé. C'est surprenant, je ne m'attendais pas à ce gout mais j'ai aimé.

----------


## borneo

Hier des germoirs "le paysan" à moins d'un euro. C'est vendu ailleurs plus de 10€.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et des friandises pour chat vitakraft crunch à 0.79€ le sachet.

----------


## superdogs

> *Hier des germoirs "le paysan" à moins d'un euro. C'est vendu ailleurs plus de 10€.
> *
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et des friandises pour chat vitakraft crunch à 0.79€ le sachet.


J'en veeuuux un !  ::   ::  ::

----------


## borneo

Faut y aller

----------


## superdogs

Même que j'irai ce soir !  ::

----------


## aurlie

A Noz , 99 cts la boite !

Eukanuba Oxalate Urinary Veterinary diets en boîte est une nourriture humide indiquée pour les chats adultes et seniors, de toutes les races et qui souffrent de calculs d'oxalate. Ces croquettes sont spécialement étudiées pour aider ces chats à réduire la formation de ces calculs et ainsi améliorer le fonctionnement de leur système urinaire.

----------


## superdogs

> Faut y aller


Z'ai oubliéééééé !!!  ::

----------


## lAlicel

Trouvé des pâtes vegan et sans gluten aujourd'hui (3 variétés à base de soja, de fève ou de haricot), des pâtes à base de blé et de lentilles corail et quelques produits Bjorg (me suis pris un mix pour faire des galettes pour voir)

Ce soir, je teste les pâtes au soja avec du brocoli !

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

z  ce jour 0,85 Cts ... pas encore goutée, mais j'ai fais le plein

----------


## laurencegg

J'ai goûté, je n'ai pas trouvé ça terrible. Du coup j'ai rajouté des trucs dedans. Et pis c'est tout petit. Il en a fallu deux pour rassasier Monsieur, qui n'est pourtant pas un gros mangeur.

----------


## superdogs

Je ne connais pas ce burger, mais par contre celui ci  ::  "korma de Amy's Kitchen"

Mais je reconnais que les portions sont quand même juste, c'est bon pour quand on n'a pas TRES faim !

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

trouvé à 1€ 20 , et aussi le nature, c'est sans caféine et sans gluten.. 
                      dluo juin 2016

----------


## borneo

Vu.

J'ai acheté aujourd'hui des sauces indiennes (made in India) délicieuses de la maeque Ashoka 



Un régal à 0.49€. Plein d'autres variétés.

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

> trouvé à 1 20 , et aussi le nature, c'est sans caféine et sans gluten.. 
> dluo juin 2016


Une vraie Tuerie ce truc, ca m'a fait penser à .... un carambar  :: 
va falloir que j'y refasse un tour c'est sur!

----------


## malko

Mes trouvailles d'hier : 

Du lait d'avoine aux fruits rouges et du lait de riz au chocolat, 0,80€ le litre et un acheté, un gratuit, soit 1,60€ les 4litres
De la glace soja vanille/chocolat à 0,85€ le litre
Du paté végétal aux asperges

----------


## borneo

Le pâté végétal est très bon  ::

----------


## borneo

De la bière de Noël anglaise très bonne.
 0.60€ les 50cl

----------


## aurlie

VGL .... 99 centimes

----------


## superdogs

Aurlie, tu m'as devancée ! Les mêmes chez moi hier soir, même prix  ::

----------


## lilyssie

Est ce qu'il y a celles à la vanille?

----------


## superdogs

Pas vu de glaces vanille.. ::

----------


## lilyssie

Ah zut  :: 

Mon carrefour en avait l'année dernière mais c'est fini

----------


## aurlie

> Est ce qu'il y a celles à la vanille?


Après, ça dépend peut être des NOZ

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

tofu nature 0,70 DLC 2017 !!
j'ai fait un stock même si je suis pas fan du  nature, ca dépanne bien

----------


## borneo

> tofu nature 0,70 DLC 2017 !!
> j'ai fait un stock même si je suis pas fan du  nature, ca dépanne bien


Moi de même

----------


## aurlie

80 cts

Je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça va donner 

Edit : Désolée, je n'avais pas lu la page précédente  

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> VGL .... 99 centimes



J'ai goutée et je l'ai trouvée très bonne

----------


## aurlie

Mais le breakfast sandwich, vous le mangez comme un burger ? avec des frites ?

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

j'ai pas trop craquée dessus, mais en dépannage ca peut servir  :: 
perso j'ai rajoute moutarde, oignon et salade ca passe mieux

----------


## borneo

Je vais y retourner  ::

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Faut pas abusé bornéo heing  :: 

j'ai trouvé des pelotes à tricoter (bon c'est pas de la bouffe) les 10 pelotes polyester affichées en promo à 2.99 sont passées à 2 € à la caisse, soit 20 cts la pelote histoire de fous, en plus pas de la simple, un peu torsadée pas mal pour des chales ou écharpes, 
bon moi c'est pour tricoter des chats pour vendre au profit d'une assoc,..

----------


## Houitie

tiens je vais aller y faire un petit tour ce matin, ça fait longtemps.

----------


## cerbere

j'ose pas acheter la nourriture là bas

----------


## aurlie

pourquoi ?

----------


## Ptiteaude

Hé Xaros, t'es en Alsace?  :Big Grin:  Il est ou le Noz près de chez toi?

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

mutzig - geispolsheim ou Schweighouse sur moder.. ta le choix 

Cerbère, honnêtement ça fait un bail que j'achète la-bas et souvent des produits VGR - VGL bio, et j'en suis pas morte .. ce sont pour la plupart de bons produits juste fin de série, cessation d'activité, tu trouves souvent des produits de marque que tu trouves dans les grandes surfaces 
Déjà trouvé des AMys (bon je suis pas hyper fan mais ça dépanne et quand je vois les prix des grandes surfaces osscour)

Et tu trouves souvent des produits animaux de bonne qualité,

il faut aimer "fouiller" "chercher" mais on en devient vite addict

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cerbère faut savoir vivre dangereusement  ::

----------


## borneo

> j'ose pas acheter la nourriture là bas


Ce sont souvent des produits haut de gamme invendus, ou des produits en date courte. moi, j'ai toute confiance.

----------


## Lou

Ici rien à moins de 100 km je suis tristesse  ::

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

oui mertzwiller c'est pareil c'est à côté  :Smile:  schweighouse c'est ACTION c'est pas mal aussi dans un autre genre, plus déco, articles scolaires..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et Sarrebourg il est grand ?

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Mertzwiller franchement je n'aime pas, trop rangé et ya jamais rien, pour moi le mieux c'est MUTZIG tant au niveau quantité, choix, agencement et accueil, même celui de Strasbourg Geisposheim je n'aime je sais pas pourquoi c'est le foutoir et quand ils remplissent c'est juste la cata pour passer alors qu'a Mutzig c'est un "bordel rangé " loool

----------


## superdogs

> j'ose pas acheter la nourriture là bas



C'est dommage, parce que les prix sont vraiment imbattables, et comme le dit Bornéo, souvent des produits en surstock ou en dlc ; je n'ai jamais eu de pbm.

----------


## bouletosse

vous me faite envie avec vos produits à des super prix 
mais pas de Noz vers chez moi

----------


## aurlie

> vous me faite envie avec vos produits à des super prix 
> mais pas de Noz vers chez moi


Ma pauvre 

Je pourrais difficilement m'en passer !

----------


## bouletosse

Il y en avait un, il y a longtemps... Sur Macon (j'adorais !!!) mais il a fermé et pas d'autre dans le coin

----------


## cerbere

mais je sais que c'est débile ma réaction .....

----------


## borneo

Des sauces tagine, délicieuses, à faire avec ce qu'on veut, 0.80€ le bocal de 370 ml.




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> tofu nature 0,70 DLC 2017 !!
> j'ai fait un stock même si je suis pas fan du  nature, ca dépanne bien


J'en ai mangé aujourd'hui. Tout à fait comparable à celui du commerce traditionnel (Bjorg, céréal).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai aussi pris un pot de glace Amy's vegan à 0.99€.

----------


## borneo

A 0.80€ des pots de sauce Tien shan curry vert, vendus 3.20€ dans le commerce.

Un peu salé, mais très bon. Miam, je vais aller acheter le stock.

----------


## superdogs

J'en ai pris un, dans la semaine. Pas encore goûté, j'espère que pas trop salé quand même, j'ai de plus en plus de mal avec ça, depuis que j'ai complètement changé mes habitudes d'achat

----------


## borneo

Si tu fais du riz avec, ne le sale pas. Le curry vert, c'est toujours assez salé. Moi, je l'ai fait avec du tofu, qui est très fade, ça le relève bien.

----------


## superdogs

Bonne idée, avec le tofu, je vais essayer

----------


## Houitie

boites applaws pour chat pour 39 centimes... on a fait un stock...

----------


## superdogs

Aujourd'hui, soupe cerfeuil-millet LIMA, 1,05 €

----------


## borneo

> Aujourd'hui, soupe cerfeuil-millet LIMA, 1,05 €



J'en ai pris pour goûter.

----------


## borneo

> boites applaws pour chat pour 39 centimes... on a fait un stock...



J'en ai pris une pour faire goûter à mes chats, mais même à 39 ct les 60g, je trouve ça pas donné. A ce prix, je leur cuisine moi-même.

----------


## superdogs

Retournée chez Noz hier, je me suis aperçue qu'il y avait d'autres variétés de soupe Lima 
j'ai donc pris velouté de légumes verts_panais_orge_tamari
velouté aux deux *pois*_miso_flocons de riz
soupe shiro miso_miso de riz

J'espère que ça me plaira, mais à 1, je ne pouvais pas rater l'occas de goûter !

----------


## Coppélia

Bouletosse, il y a un noz à Paray-le-Monial, ok c'est pas à côté mais on ne sait jamais!

----------


## superdogs

Des nouvelles de NOZ , je n'y ai pas mis les pieds depuis un moment, mais ça ne va pas tarder...

----------


## Delphane

Bon, ça ne se mange pas, mais vendredi soir j'y suis allée avec une copine, et y'avait tout plein de décos de Noël... (bon parfois faut surveiller l'état mais j'ai trouvé un trop jolie souris de Noël dans un style un peu ancien, et une boîte de boules de Noël à la façon russe - avec la boîte écrit en russe...  :: )

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

pour info 

https://www.nozarrivages.com

----------


## aurlie

Je n'ai pas encore gouté mais il y avait d'autres variétés en magasin

----------


## borneo

C'est quoi ? 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De la crème d'aubergines. J'adore. Prix de départ 2,49€. Et chez Noz ?

----------


## laurencegg

Hier quantité d'Amy's curry thai, et spaghetti à l'italienne chez Noz Cap Sud (Châteauroux).
http://www.amyskitchen.fr/products/new-products
http://www.amyskitchen.fr/products/p...entrees/000957

----------


## aurlie

On trouve ces tartinades sur UMV

http://www.unmondevegan.com/tartinad...iana201068.cfm
http://www.unmondevegan.com/tartinad...iana201116.cfm


99 cts à Noz

----------


## laurencegg

Je ne les ai pas vues, mais il ne doit pas y avoir la même chose dans tous les noz

----------


## borneo

> Je ne les ai pas vues, mais il ne doit pas y avoir la même chose dans tous les noz


En fait, il faut surtout avoir de la chance pour tomber dessus...

----------


## aurlie

Smoothie Sweetbird
Il y avait une 3ème variété mais épinards, ça me tentait pas trop.

http://www.delidrinks.com/sweetbird-...smoothies.html

----------


## borneo

> Smoothie Sweetbird
> Il y avait une 3ème variété mais épinards, ça me tentait pas trop.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.delidrinks.com/sweetbird-...smoothies.html



J'ai pris les mêmes. Lis bien le mode d'emploi, ne fais pas comme moi,  qui a commencé à les boire comme de simples jus de fruits.

----------


## superdogs

C'est pas des jus de fruits ?

----------


## borneo

C'est des smoothies  

Pur, c'est trop sucré, bien que sans sucres ajoutés. Il faut ajouter de l'eau, de la glace, et passer au mixer. Pour faire un smoothie, en fait

----------


## borneo

Je viens de manger ce plat :



Je retourne chez Noz ce soir, pourvu qu'il en reste. C'est super bon.

----------


## laurencegg

Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil dans tous les NOZ mais dans celui de Saint-Maur il y a en tout le temps depuis au moins un mois. Plus trois autres variétés avec du fromage.

Je viens d'y passer il y a, il me semble, les 4 premiers de cette liste + les macaroni au fromage = http://www.amyskitchen.fr/products/p...gories/entrees

----------


## Poupoune 73

mesdames, merci infiniment pour ce post, y'a un noz à 5min de chez moi et j'essaie de m'astreindre à y passer régulièrement, j'ai fait une razzia sur les surgelés d'Amy's Kitchen et les friandises pour animaux (viande séchée et tout hein, pas de la cochonnerie type biscroks), les cartes d'anniversaire, le lait de soja...

----------


## aurlie

> Pièce jointe 347503
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore gouté mais il y avait d'autres variétés en magasin


Bio baba : une tuerie !  
J'en ai repris aujourd'hui et j'ai également acheté 
Noix de cajou, d' argousier et de Cayenne

----------


## borneo

Si tu dis que c'est bon, j'irai en prendre. A priori, ça ne m'inspirait pas. Ça se mange comment ?

Mais j'ai pris des nouilles chinoises et des sauces exotiques.

----------


## aurlie

oui, moi non plus ça ne m'inspirait pas mais pour le prix, je voulais tester 

Moi, je le tartine sur du pain grillé

----------


## borneo

J'y retournerai. Dans mon Noz, les produits bio ne partent pas très vite.

----------


## Mrs Gruyère

Près de chez moi aussi, il y a un magasin NOZ  ! C'est à Villers-Cotterêts (02 Aisne).

Et je confirme que c'est très intéressant.... Il faut y aller assez souvent, car il y a 3 livraisons par semaines, et les bons produits (de marque) partent très vite.

On y trouve souvent des paniers, colliers, laisse, friandises, accessoires,et croquettes de qualité pour nos chats, chiens et rongeurs.

Alors, si un NOZ se monte près de chez vous, n'hésitez pas à aller le visiter. Le seul bémol  , c'est le manque de rangement et d'organisation dans les bacs. Mais bon, vu les prix, on s'en accommode très bien.

Bonne soirée à tous

----------


## borneo

En fait, le manque de rangement, c'est le côté "aventure" des Noz

----------


## superdogs

Noz rangé, ce n'est plus Noz quoi ! Un véritable moment de déconnexion pour moi, une détente.

----------


## del28

J'aime assez le cote fouillis aussi

----------


## aurlie

> Noz rangé, ce n'est plus Noz quoi ! *Un véritable moment de déconnexion pour moi, une détente*.



Quand j'ai pas le moral : direction Noz de toute urgence !

----------


## inari

Je sais pas comment vous faites, moi ça me saoule à un point inimaginable de trainer dans les magasins, le plus vite c'est fait le mieux c'est (c'est pour ça que je ne supporte pas les hypermarchés d'ailleurs, je suis perdue j'ai l'impression de mettre 3 plombes pour trouver le moindre truc, ça m'exaspère). 
j'ai voulu tenté NOZ mais j'ai rien vu de ce dont vous parlez (j'aime bien les plats amy's), je crois que y a pas de surgelés en fait dans celui de chez moi.

----------


## superdogs

Ah mais non, Noz, c'est le seul où je traine ! C'est comme une brocante pour moi ! Les autres magasins ? C'est quoi ? A part de temps en temps un carre**our market, je prends mes légumes via un panier genre amap chaque semaine, et le biocoop pour les céréales/légumineuses (suis vgl), je ne fréquente pas les magasins ...
Bon, j'ai de la chance peut-être ?

Essentiellement, le concept de Noz, c'est d'y aller* pour voir ce qu'il y a*.. plutôt que d'y aller pour chercher qqchose de précis.

----------


## borneo

Noz, on adore ou on déteste  ::

----------


## inari

Bon ben je déteste  ::

----------


## Chouck

J'ai trouvé de la soupe miso LIMA cette semaine ...

----------


## superdogs

> Bon ben je déteste



C'est pas interdit ! Lol !

----------


## Columba

> Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil dans tous les NOZ mais dans celui de Saint-Maur il y a en tout le temps depuis au moins un mois. Plus trois autres variétés avec du fromage.
> 
> Je viens d'y passer il y a, il me semble, les 4 premiers de cette liste + les macaroni au fromage = http://www.amyskitchen.fr/products/p...gories/entrees


Tu sais que y'en a un à Loches ?

----------


## laurencegg

> Tu sais que y'en a un à Loches ?


J'y suis passée dimanche (à Loches), mais c'était fermé
Autrement ça fait un chouïa loin.

----------


## borneo

Et c'est quoi ?

J'y étais aujourd'hui, il y a plein de produits exotiques, tout ce que j'aime.

----------


## borneo

J'ai pris des sachets de risotto à 0.60€, portion pour 3 à 4 personnes en accompagnement, pour deux en plat principal.
J'aurais dû en prendre plus...

----------


## superdogs

Il y a une semaine, j'ai trouvé des sachets de mélange : épeautre, orge perlé, pois//ou épeautre, orge, riz à 0,99 €. 
C'est indiqué comme mélange pour minestrone (?) donc,  j'ai fait en soupe avec légumes, ok. Mais c'est encore meilleur après réduction du jus, avec crème soja, façon risotto... 

Avec 1/3 de sachet, du coup, j'ai fait 3 repas. Aurai dû en prendre plus !!

----------


## borneo

En fait, chez Noz, il faut y aller deux fois. La première pour tester, la deuxième pour faire son stock. Mais il faut être rapide, les bons produits disparaissent vite.

----------


## superdogs

ça dépend.... pour tous les trucs vegetaux/vegan, souvent, ça reste assez longtemps... j'ai eu le cas avec des boissons bio au quinoa, avec dluo très lointaine.. il y en a eu des stocks pendant 15 jours..

----------


## laurencegg

A Châteauroux il y a des produits végétaRiens Amy's Kitchen depuis des semaines (en congelé). Pour les laits végétaux c'est rare. 
Tous les Noz ne sont pas ravitaillés de la même manière, il semble qu'à Bourges ils aient des glaces (genre cornetto) vgl.

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'en ai acheté 2, c'est pas mal du tout! salade de quinoa aux légumes, pour autant que je puisse en juger c'est vgl  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

En ce moment, des sauces indiennes, des pickles et des chutneys délicieux de marque Rajah.

- - - Mise à jour - - -



0.99 le pot



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et des "macaroni cheese" de Kraft à 0.50€



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Attention, la version "mild" est déjà très épicée.

----------


## aurlie

Tartex champignon a 50 cts. Pas acheté car pas fan mais ca vaut le coup !

----------


## lAlicel

Haaaaaaaaaaan des mac&cheeeeeeeeeeeese !! Bon, demain je fais un arrêt.

----------


## borneo

> Haaaaaaaaaaan des mac&cheeeeeeeeeeeese !! Bon, demain je fais un arrêt.


Heureusement que tu n'es pas dans mon coin, car j'ai pris le stock.

Ils ont aussi un produit qui ressemble, en version instantanée, mais je pense que c'est moins bon.

----------


## lAlicel

Les petits sachets là ? C'est tout ce qu'il y avait ici :/

Enfin, comme d'hab', je suis ressortie avec un sac plein.. Point positif : J'ai trouvé deux des produits que j'ai prévu d'envoyer à mon swapeur !

----------


## borneo

Il y avait les boîtes et les sachets dans le mien, mais les boîtes sont parties très rapidement.

----------


## lAlicel

Moki ! Ça a du partir rapidement ici aussi ^^. Pas grave, j'ai pris des sachets, ça fera des repas à emporter pour le boulot !

----------


## borneo

Tu me diras comment c'est. Dans mon Noz, il reste des quantités de sachets.

----------


## Darlow

La semaine dernière (ou celle d'avant, je ne sais plus), j'ai voulu aller au Noz près de chez moi. Impossible de me garer, alors je suis repartie. Mais avec vos trouvailles, ça me donne envie de refaire une tentative!

----------


## lAlicel

Dans la liste des trucs que j'ai trouvé : Des pots de pesto et de sauce Jamie Olivier, des tomates confites, des cookies Mère Poulard  (eux quand y'en a, je fais un stock). Bref, Noz, j'y vais essentiellement pour la bouffe, j'adore parce qu'ils ont très souvent des trucs qui viennent d'ailleurs..

----------


## borneo

Le chutney à la mangue est une tuerie !

----------


## aurlie

> Le chutney à la mangue est une tuerie !



ah oui ? j'ai hésité à en prendre. Dans mon noz, c'est 1 pot acheté = 1 pot offert

Tu le manges comment ?

----------


## borneo

> ah oui ? j'ai hésité à en prendre. Dans mon noz, c'est 1 pot acheté = 1 pot offert
> 
> Tu le mange comment ?



Je le mange avec tout  

Là, j'en ai mangé avec des pommes de terre sautées. En fait, ça relève le goût des aliments neutres, comme de la moutarde par exemple.

----------


## borneo

Aujourd'hui j'ai acheté une bombe de chantilly végan, à base de lait de riz. Je vous dirai comment c'est.

Rich whip  0.79€

----------


## borneo

Allez, je viens de goûter, j'en rachèterai s'il en reste. C'est plutôt bon. A ne pas mettre au frigo, selon la notice.

----------


## superdogs

Ben t'as pas attendu longtemps avant de goûter !  ::

----------


## superdogs

Intéressant en tout cas, pour la différence de prix sur le site de boutique vegan..

----------


## Coppélia

Hier chez le Noz d'Epone (dans les Yvelines), j'ai trouvé des préparations à base de pâtes sans gluten assez bonnes, de la pâte à tartiner vegan à l' ail des ours (une tuerie) et aussi des pâtés granatapet pour chatons et adultes!!
Ah noz, c'est l' aventure!

----------


## borneo

> Hier chez le Noz d'Epone (dans les Yvelines), j'ai trouvé des préparations à base de pâtes sans gluten assez bonnes, de la pâte à tartiner vegan à l' ail des ours (une tuerie) et aussi des pâtés granatapet pour chatons et adultes!!
> Ah noz, c'est l' aventure!


J'ai vu la tartinade à l'ail des ours, mais je n'ai pas osé en prendre.

----------


## Poupoune 73

vendredi j'ai trouvé des briquettes de crème de soja bio à 0,40€  et bien-sûr comme j'avais déjà les bras pleins (2 énormes coussins pour chien à 7€ pièce et 4 gamelles à 1,50€ l'unité ) je n'ai pas pu faire de stock... j'avais aussi une énorme bouteille de sirop d'agave bio

----------


## aurlie

moins d'1 euro je crois

----------


## superdogs

Super ! mais c'est toujours vanille, et z'aime pas la vanille  ::  ::     dépitée !

----------


## laurencegg

> Super ! mais c'est toujours vanille, et z'aime pas la vanille     dépitée !


Même pas certain qu'il y en ait dans tous les Noz. Je me suis précipitée l'autre jour parce que j'ai su que le Noz de Bourges avait des cônes chocolat, et rien à Noz Saint Maur.

----------


## aurlie

> Même pas certain qu'il y en ait dans tous les Noz. Je me suis précipitée l'autre jour parce que j'ai su que le Noz de Bourges avait des cônes chocolat, et rien à Noz Saint Maur.



oui, il y avait aussi des cônes dans le mien  :Smile:

----------


## superdogs

Bon Aurlie, ça suffit hein !!!  ::   ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'ai pris l'habitude de passer chez noz avant de faire les "vraies" courses les filles je vous bénis de m'avoir reparlé de cette chaine!!! pour le grand we de pâques j'ai trouvé du hachis vegan surgelé, de la confiture bio trop bonne, des barres de céréales, des briques de soupe, du paneton au chocolat et surtout, surtout, des pots de sauce tomate basilic pst trop trop bonne! on en a passé un pot avec des pâtes et un autre pour faire des samossas vegans.
je craignais un peu (repas de famille avec des gens peu habitués à ce type d'alimentation) et en fait tout le monde a adoré  (d'ailleurs j'en ai même pas eu un entier!)

----------


## aurlie

> Bon Aurlie, ça suffit hein !!!


pis les cônes sont à 50%

----------


## superdogs

> j'ai pris l'habitude de passer chez noz avant de faire les "vraies" courses les filles je vous bénis de m'avoir reparlé de cette chaine!!! pour le grand we de pâques j'ai trouvé du hachis vegan surgelé, de la confiture bio trop bonne, des barres de céréales, des briques de soupe, du paneton au chocolat et surtout, surtout, des pots de sauce tomate basilic pst trop trop bonne! on en a passé un pot avec des pâtes et un autre pour faire des samossas vegans.
> je craignais un peu (repas de famille avec des gens peu habitués à ce type d'alimentation) et en fait tout le monde a adoré  (d'ailleurs j'en ai même pas eu un entier!)



Moi aussi, je passe voir chez Noz avant... ça vaut souvent le coup !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pis les cônes sont à 50%


 ::   ::   ::  et pis c'est tout !!

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz vendredi, j'ai trouvé ça :


En date courte, deux pour 1.20€ (environ)

Et des sauces indiennes extra :



0.99€

Avec la sauce, je me suis fait un curry de légumes, accompagné du riz, c'est une tuerie.

C'est une sauce bien épicée, comme dans les restos indiens anglais. Rien à voir avec les plats insipides des indiens français.

----------


## aurlie

j'ai testé le sachet mais bof. J'ai trouvé limite insipide

----------


## borneo

Je m'en veux de ne pas avoir pris plus de riz. Il "périmait" le 29/04, je crains qu'ils l'aient retiré des rayons. 
Je peste contre ce gaspillage, car évidemment, comme c'est une DLUO le produit est toujours mangeable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j'ai testé le sachet mais bof. J'ai trouvé limite insipide


Je te garantis qu'avec la sauce curry, c'est tout sauf insipide.

----------


## aurlie

ah ben oui, avec la sauce ...

----------


## borneo

Je suis assez flemmarde au niveau cuisine. Donc les sachets tout prêts de riz complet et quinoa bio à 0.60€, même un peu collant et insipide, ça m'allait très bien. 

Si je sais que ça risque d'être jeté, j'ai tendance à acheter. C'est mon talon d'Achille

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz en ce moment, des boîte de 24 sachets Iams delight de 85g (total 2040g) pour 4.99€



Des croquettes Equilibre instinct de 500g. Je n'ai plus le prix en tête, mais ça m'a semblé intéressant.

----------


## superdogs

Dis Borneo, tu habites au-dessus d'un Noz ou quoi ???  ::  ::

----------


## borneo

Pas loin, en tout cas.

----------


## la sophie

Les croquettes coûtent 1,99 euro les 500 grammes .
j en ai acheté hier au noz de Granville dans la Manche .
il y avait aussi des sachets iams.

----------


## borneo

J'ai pris les sachets, mais mes chats ne sont pas fans...

----------


## malko

Je suis allée chez Noz ce soir pour acheter des produits bio, histoire de montrer à la mère que si, il y a du bio chez Noz
Je suis tombée également sur ça à 2.99€ et ça à 4.99€, chaque accessoire valant 19.90€ en moyenne dans le commerce classique, je suis super contente  
Ça tombe super, demain, c'est l'anniversaire du chat et je n'avais rien commandé. Je suis ravie

Je devrais vraiment y aller plus souvent, en plus, c'est à 200m de chez moi....

----------


## Houitie

La chance ! 
J'aimerai bine trouver ça pour les miens !

----------


## lAlicel

Pourri-gâté le chat !

Du coup ça m'a motivé à faire un tour chez Noz, j'ai trouvé des têtes de cerf en carton \o/ Et des salades vegan (celles qui sont déjà passées ici je crois) à 80cts ! Un énorme pot de confiture de mûres que j'ai hâte d'être samedi pour l’entamer

----------


## malko

ouais, pourri gâté. Il kiffe ses cadeaux à fond.  
Maintenant mon cerveau me répète en boucle de lui acheter le reste de la collection qui va avec, mais mon compte en banque n'est pas d'accord. /rabat-joie 

Petit message à l'enseigne Noz, si vous pouviez envisager de commercialiser le reste de la collection, Gribouille vous en serait très très reconnaissant

----------


## malko

J'y retourne demain. Si jamais il reste des jouets Cat it, je peux en prendre pour qui ça intéresse. Ça n'est vraiment pas lourd, je pense que même avec les frais de port, ça reviendrait moins cher qu'ailleurs.

----------


## Darlow

Pour une fois que je me motivais à aller chez Noz hier, j'ai trouvé... absolument rien d'intéressant, pas de produits vgr ou vgl, j'étais déçue!

----------


## Delphane

Noz c'est toujours un peu la loterie...
Perso, je n'y vais avec aucun plan précis et je saisis l'occaz qui se présente.  
L'avantage de celui de Dijon, c'est qu'il est pas mal grand, et qu'il y a vraiment tout... de la bouffe aux bouquins en passant par les fringues (bon, là, faut être vigilant sur l'état parce que le rangement est un peu à l'arrache mais bon, on peut tomber sur de bons trucs. Dernièrement j'ai acheté des vêtements type "technique" de sport, ce qui vaut le coup), et même les bijoux.(et de "vrais" qu'on peut trouver en bijouterie, donc, ça vaut vraiment le coup...).

----------


## Darlow

Si c'était sur mon chemin, je pense que j'irais jeter un œil régulièrement, mais comme ce n'est pas le cas, quand je vais par là, c'est vraiment pour aller chez Noz, du coup un peu dég de repartir sans rien.
Mais niveau livres, il y avait peu de choses intéressantes, surtout des livres pour ados/enfants.
La dernière fois, j'avais trouvé plus de choses, effectivement c'est la loterie!

----------


## superdogs

Je m'étais trouvé pour 9 euros une jolie blouse dont tout le monde me fait compliment..un jour que j'étais partie chercher des pates bio.. c'est tout Noz ça !

----------


## lAlicel

Oui, Noz faut pas y aller avec une idée précise en tête, c'est un coup à être déçue !

Je suis contente, ils avaient encore quelques salades VG, j'ai presque tout raflé ! Pour le midi, avec un dessert, elles calent bien, c'est chouette. Soucis c'est que ça génère des déchets. Mais c'est pratique pour quand  j'ai la flemme. Trouvé des bouteilles de vinaigre de cidre à 25cts aussi, mes cheveux vont être contents (je m'en sers pour le dernier rinçage).

----------


## borneo

Un produit pour les taches de pipi-caca-vomi de nos animaux :




Ils ont maintenant un vrai rayon animaux où on peut faire de bonnes affaires.

----------


## borneo

Il y a aussi du "rice pilau" surgelé à 0.56 les 300g, ça peut dépanner.


Il y a aussi des sauces indiennes bonnes et pas chères, et des naans surgelés à 0.50 les 220g (deux grands naans). Je vous dirai si c'est bon.

J'ai aussi pris des biscuits au gingembre bio et végan (danois) genre spéculoos à 0.80 la boîte de 300g.

----------


## borneo

Moi aussi, j'ai pris les petits poissons séchés. Ce sont les chiens qui les mangent, après les avoir cherchés au jardin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ces harnais sont actuellement a noz, a moins de 10€ ...
> 
> Pièce jointe 365221
> 
> j'ai pris celui avec poches a Tallulah (en orange) a ce prix ca valait le coup !


C'est pour soulever le chien ?

----------


## borneo

Par rapport au harnais Julius, pour porter un chien dans les escaliers, c'est mieux ?

J'ose à peine retourner chez Noz, je reviens toujours avec plein de choses inutiles  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Heïdi qui est grosse consommatrice de harnais, a fait la rasia chez noz

----------


## borneo

J'irai faire un tour, alors.

Pour porter mon chien avec le harnais julius, je passe juste la laisse sous le ventre et le le porte avec mes deux bras. Du coup, j'épargne mon dos.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

La sangle ventrale est super pour porter

----------


## borneo

Je suis passée hier dans mon Noz, il n'y en avait pas. En revanche, j'ai pris plein de friandises pour les chiens.

J'ai aussi pris des sauces indiennes à moitié prix.

----------


## superdogs

> Par rapport au harnais Julius, pour porter un chien dans les escaliers, c'est mieux ?
> 
> *J'ose à peine retourner chez Noz, je reviens toujours avec plein de choses inutiles*


Et tu ferais bien de t'y tenir, pasque moi, tu m'incites du coup à y aller.... mais je ne trouve pas que ce soit inutile...

----------


## borneo

En fait, je n'achète pratiquement que des choses à manger. Mais mon sous-sol commence à ressembler à un abri anti-atomique, tellement il y a de stock.

----------


## superdogs

Moi aussi, c'est essentiellement alimentaire, par contre, je me raisonne ; je n'y vais pas tant que je n'ai pas terminé, ou presque, ce que j'ai.... Du coup, je rate des trucs, mais tant pis.

Hier, j'ai pris 3 litres de lait de riz Lima, pour3 euros, et des pâtes, des pâtes, des pâtes, bio et complètes ; j'en ai pour plusieurs mois !! je ne pouvais pas passer à côté de 5 kg de pâtes pour 6 euros !

----------


## Delphane

Ouais mais les pâtes sèches comme ça, ça se garde tranquille...  ::

----------


## superdogs

Ah ça c'est sûr, c'est pour ça qu'il y a toujours un stock impressionnant chez moi ! Je fais très très souvent des pâtes à n'importe quoi !! Complètes, elles fournissent un excellent repas avec des légumes et/ou des légumineuses. C'est formidable les pâtes !

----------


## borneo

> Je suis passée hier dans mon Noz, il n'y en avait pas. En revanche, j'ai pris plein de friandises pour les chiens.
> 
> J'ai aussi pris des sauces indiennes à moitié prix.



Les sauces indiennes sont passées à 0,40. J'en ai repris.

----------


## lAlicel

Mais euh ! Au mien y'a jamais tes sauces indiennes euh !

----------


## borneo

Dommage. Elles permettent de faire des curries de légumes fabuleux avec un peu n'importe quoi. Elles rendent même le tofu mangeable 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En fait, ça dépend un peu de qui fréquente ton Noz. Si tu as une bonne proportion de curieux (ou de vegans, ou de fanas de cuisine du monde, ou de bobos ) ces produits partent très vite. Dans mon Noz, il y a surtout des gens au budget serré. Donc ils n'achètent ni tofu, ni lait de riz, ni quinoa, ni sauces indiennes.

----------


## lAlicel

T'façon, faudrait quasiment y aller un jour sur deux !

Faut que j'y aille d'ailleurs, ils ont reçu des huiles, de l'argile et du savon noir ^^. Et des cabanes en tissu. Mes chats adorent ça !

----------


## superdogs

Quand j'ai pris mon lait de riz, j'ai vu un bonhomme prendre une bouteille, et la reposer en faisant la grimace.. Lol, ça m'a fait rire. Chez moi, les produits un peu "hors norme" restent longtemps, coooool !

Les sauces indiennes, j'en raffole aussi, je m'en sers avec toutes mes céréales, et aussi avec des crackers...

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'ai trouvé des fonds de tartelettes chez noz, tout prêts. je les ai remplis d'un appareil à quiche lorraine vegan (tofu soyeux, crème de soja, oignon, muscade, sel, poivre, tofu fumé frit, sauce soja) et hop au four. pas eu le temps de faire des photos mon chéri a tout mangé 
avec le reste de l'appareil j'ai fait une tarte chèvre épinards (vgr pour le coup)

----------


## Darlow

Ce soir, je suis passée devant chez Noz et je me suis dit que j'allais jeter un oeil vite fait.
La moisson a été bonne!  :: 


Desserts au riz 0.55€


Glace au chocolat au lait de soja 0.99€ et glace à la vanille au lait de soja 0.75€


Pains surgelés naan (un à la coriandre, l'autre à l'ail, je vais sentir bon!  ::  ) 1.05€

 
Boisson de riz au chocolat 1.60€ et boisson à l'épeautre 0.98€

 
Sauce pimentée 0.80€ et nouilles ramen 1.50€


Toast au sésame 0.69€ et galettes de riz 0.99€

----------


## Cojo

oh la gourmande!

----------


## Darlow

La dernière fois, je n'avais rien trouvé, alors je me suis rattrapée!  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

> ces harnais sont actuellement a noz, a moins de 10 ...
> 
> Pièce jointe 365221
> 
> j'ai pris celui avec poches a Tallulah (en orange) a ce prix ca valait le coup !


J'ai finalement trouvé celui à poches dans un autre noz. Du coup, je peux porter mon chien comme une valise dans les escaliers. J'espère que c'est solide...

J'ai pris les naans à la coriandre, 0.50 en promo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## lAlicel

Ça s'mange pas mais j'ai trouvé des mini orchidées toutes mignonnes  Elles vont aller rejoindre leurs copines après quelques jours de quarantaine !

----------


## malko

Monsieur malko vient de rentrer avec une cargaison de jouets nerf dog. Ils ont l'air super solides. Les bêtes sont ravies  
Il a également rapporté un baballe à friandise avec tête de souris au chat. Bon en dehors des friandises qui sont  niveau composition (catisf*ction), le chat est ravi aussi. Faut juste que je fasse un stock de friandises bonnes et qui rentrent dans la balle maintenant.

----------


## superdogs

> Ça s'mange pas mais j'ai trouvé des mini orchidées toutes mignonnes  Elles vont aller rejoindre leurs copines après quelques jours de quarantaine !



J'arrive bien tard, mais pourquoi une quarantaine ?  ::

----------


## lAlicel

> J'arrive bien tard, mais pourquoi une quarantaine ?


Cause des risques d'insectes ravageurs notamment (cochenilles, thrips et cie) Je ne tiens pas à ce que mes autres orchidées soient contaminées ^^.

----------


## borneo

Friandises pour chiens sans céréales à 0.99€ les 175g alors que dans le commerce c'est 2.79€ les 140g.

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz en ce moment, plein de produits bio à prix cassés.

De la farine de noix de coco bio à 0.70€ le kilo.

J'en ai acheté, je me demande ce que je vais en faire

----------


## sylviana

Je remonte. Suite à la liquidation de la Maison Gaja, Noz a récupéré toute la maroquinerie. 

https://www.nozarrivages.com/sacs-ve...-maroniquerie/

----------


## borneo

> Chez Noz en ce moment, plein de produits bio à prix cassés.
> 
> De la farine de noix de coco bio à 0.70€ le kilo.
> 
> J'en ai acheté, je me demande ce que je vais en faire


Des brownies. Un régal  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je remonte. Suite à la liquidation de la Maison Gaja, Noz a récupéré toute la maroquinerie. 
> 
> https://www.nozarrivages.com/sacs-ve...-maroniquerie/


Des sacs vegan. Triste qu'ils aient fait faillite...

----------


## la sophie

Chez noz de Granville dans la Manche il y a des croquettes eukanuba pour chien et des croquettes iams au tiers de leur prix
je pense qu il y en a dans d autres noz

----------


## superdogs

Aujd'hui, des parathas surgelés aux pm de terre et des aux légumes (carottes, pm de terre, chou-fleur, petits pois), 4/paquets à 1,20€ ; j'en ai pris 2 de chaque..date limite  mai 2019, ils seront mangés bien avant.

Du pain complet "noir", 500g à 0,99

De la confiture cerise-gingembre, 0,69 les 125 g

1 kg de riz italien à risotto à 1,49

450 g de céréales sans sucre ajouté-avoine-orge-epeautre-seigle-blé, 0,50 (dluo proche)

10 bulbes de freesias(x2) à 0.99

Et voilà, suis contente !

----------


## borneo

> Aujd'hui, des parathas surgelés aux pm de terre et des aux légumes (carottes, pm de terre, chou-fleur, petits pois), 4/paquets à 1,20€ ; j'en ai pris 2 de chaque..date limite  mai 2019, ils seront mangés bien avant.


Tu as goûté ?

----------


## superdogs

Pas encore ; mais je vais sûrement en manger un ce soir, avec une sauce "yaourt" coriandre ; le vendredi soir, je suis assez feignasse pour la bouffe... te tiens au courant

----------


## LANCASTER

Eh bien, chez nous en Normandie les magasins NOZ ne sont plus extraordinaires, il n'y a plus rien ou presque au niveau nourriture, il faut dire que les grandes surfaces ont toutes maintenant une petit rayon "pour les denrées date limite d'1 jour" donc NOZ n'en profite plus. :: 
Nous avons deux magasins distance l'un de l'autre d'environ 60 kms.

----------


## superdogs

Bornéo,

Parathas goûtés, un de chaque.. ce n'est pas mauvais, mais certainement bien meilleur en version maison..
Je les ai mangés avec une sauce yaourt-cumin finalement, ils sont un peu trop gras à mon avis, et trop salés, version industrielle oblige.
Mais pour un repas rapide, avec des crudités ou une salade, ça dépanne

----------


## borneo

Merci. Je viens d'en acheter, je vais tester.

----------


## borneo

J'ai bien aimé. Dans une poêle anti-adhésive, ça ne m'a pas semblé trop gras.

----------


## superdogs

J'avais fait les miens au four, sans gras non plus... et sur le papier sulfu, il y avait une belle tache d'huile quand même
Mais ça n'emp^che que je vais les manger jusqu'au dernier..

----------


## borneo

Aujourd'hui des pâtes complètes à l'épeautre 0,49€ les 500g.


Haché végétal persil ail 1,85€

----------


## borneo

Les pâtes sont très bonnes, je viens d'en manger.  ::

----------


## lille1988

je vais passer y faire un tour

----------


## borneo

Le haché végétal, en bolognaise, c'est franchement bluffant. J'espère qu'il en reste.

----------


## malko

Noz est officiellement boycotté depuis qu'une cirque s'est installé sur leur parking avec des lions, lamas, zèbres, équidés, serpents, ....

Je les ai interpellé et soit disant que le cirque s'est installé sans leur autorisation alors que les affiches avec lieux et dates ont été placardées partout au moins une semaine avant. Ou comment bien me prendre pour une cruche. 
Bref, Noz c'est terminé pour ma part

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

> sauf que si c'est sans leur accord ils peuvent demander leur évacuation, donc lolilol quoi ...


malheureusement ce n'est pas si simple, un cirque s'est installé à coté de chez moi, sans l'accord de la mairie (j'étais fine avec mes photos d'animaux pas au top , quand ils m'ont répondu qu'ils n'y étaient pour rien, que ces gens s'étaient installés sans autorisation).

Il y a un truc dans la loi (pareil pour les voyageurs qui squattent partout avec leurs caravanes) qui dit en gros qu'une fois les remorques et caravanes installées (plus reliées aux voitures et camions) il faut une procédure judiciaire pour les virer :/ 
Et franchement quand on voit la violence dont ils sont capables, il faut une évacuation bien préparée pour ne pas qu'il y ait de blessés...


Noz chez nous, c'est devenu un foutoir, y a plus grand chose d'interessant

----------


## malko

Franchement, vu les affiches aux quatre coins de la ville avec écrit "Laon, pking noz" mises au moins 8 jours avant c'est impossible que le magasin n'ai pas été au courant Ils auraient donc pu anticiper. J'ai aussi contacté la mairie avec les photos qui m'a répondu n'avoir pas donné l'autorisation. Je vais les relancer pour que même ceux autorisés ne présentent pas d'animaux et pointer le doigt sur le branchement sur le réseau d'eau des pompiers.... le cirque a vécu 7 jours sur le dos des contribuables du coup vu qu'il était illégal

----------


## sylviana

> malheureusement ce n'est pas si simple, un cirque s'est installé à coté de chez moi, sans l'accord de la mairie (j'étais fine avec mes photos d'animaux pas au top , quand ils m'ont répondu qu'ils n'y étaient pour rien, que ces gens s'étaient installés sans autorisation).
> 
> Il y a un truc dans la loi (pareil pour les voyageurs qui squattent partout avec leurs caravanes) qui dit en gros qu'une fois les remorques et caravanes installées (plus reliées aux voitures et camions) il faut une procédure judiciaire pour les virer :/ 
> Et franchement quand on voit la violence dont ils sont capables, il faut une évacuation bien préparée pour ne pas qu'il y ait de blessés...
> 
> 
> Noz chez nous, c'est devenu un foutoir, y a plus grand chose d'interessant


et c'est le propriétaire du terrain qui doit porter plainte pour installation illégale. Quand il s'agit d'une SCI qui se trouve à l'autre bout de la France, autant dire qu'elle préfère attendre que le cirque parte de lui même au bout d'une semaine ou 10 jours, plutôt que de lancer une procédure payante qui va de toute façon déboucher alors que les lieux auront déjà été vidés...
Par contre, je crois qu'une municipalité doit faire passer une commission de sécurité pour que le chapiteau puisse ouvrir. Sauf que même sans ça, les cirques font quand même des représentations. Les lois sont hyper mal foutues.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> malheureusement ce n'est pas si simple, un cirque s'est installé à coté de chez moi, sans l'accord de la mairie (j'étais fine avec mes photos d'animaux pas au top , quand ils m'ont répondu qu'ils n'y étaient pour rien, que ces gens s'étaient installés sans autorisation).
> 
> Il y a un truc dans la loi (pareil pour les voyageurs qui squattent partout avec leurs caravanes) qui dit en gros qu'une fois les remorques et caravanes installées (plus reliées aux voitures et camions) il faut une procédure judiciaire pour les virer :/ 
> Et franchement quand on voit la violence dont ils sont capables, il faut une évacuation bien préparée pour ne pas qu'il y ait de blessés...
> 
> 
> Noz chez nous, c'est devenu un foutoir, y a plus grand chose d'interessant



Je rajoute même que si des personnes s'installent chez toi durant ton absence et arrivent à avoir du courrier à leur nom à ton adresse tu ne peux pas les expulser de chez toi, c'est beau tout ça  :: 

Pareil Noz je n'y vais presque plus, trop le bordel et dans les deux près de chez moi ça pue.

----------


## superdogs

Pour moi aujourd'hui, j'ai trouvé des glaces vegan, des huiles peau/cheveux (amande douce, avocat, germe de blé, jojoba) du blush non testé, de la boisson végétale(..), du tofu, du curry rouge, du couscous aux légumes (2 x500g), j'ai payé 21 €

----------


## borneo

Du tofu soyeux boîte de 340g à 0,40€

----------


## superdogs

Ah, c'est bien celui que j'ai acheté hier ; j'en ai pris 3 ; il est en date courte, m'enfin, aout 2018, je l'aurai utilisé d'ici là.

----------


## Poska

ça fait 2 semaines que j'ai acheté un oreiller à mémoire de forme chez Noz. ça fait 2 semaines que j'arrive pas à me lever le matin tellement je suis bien dans mon lit  ::

----------


## borneo

> Ah, c'est bien celui que j'ai acheté hier ; j'en ai pris 3 ; il est en date courte, m'enfin, aout 2018, je l'aurai utilisé d'ici là.


Les produits UHT sont en DLUO, donc on peut les consommer bien après la date.  ::

----------


## superdogs

Et ben j'y retourne ce soir ! en plus j'ai vérifié la date, c'est début septembre..

----------


## borneo

> Et ben j'y retourne ce soir ! en plus j'ai vérifié la date, c'est début septembre..


En ce moment, je mange le même en DLUO février 2018, encore parfaitement bon. Aucune différence avec celui que je viens d'acheter.

----------


## superdogs

Je n'y suis allé que ce soir... et voilà 6 de plus

----------


## lille1988

Quoi de neuf chez Noz ?

----------


## borneo

J'ai acheté cet été un colis de 14 kg de pâtes bio au quinoa pour la somme totale de 3€. 

36 paquets de 400g dans un carton. En date courte, mais les pâtes, ça se garde.

----------


## borneo

Des galettes sarrasin boulgour champignons à 0,49€ le sachet de 400g (surgelé)

Je les ai goutées, c'est bon. Attention, végé mais pas végan.

----------


## aurlie

Je viens d'acheter des burgers Linda Mccartney pour ... 99 cts  ::

----------


## borneo

J'ai pris cinq paquets de galettes. Mon petit congélo est blindé.  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

Y'a pas de noz dans le departement oú j'habite cet été... ça me manque!

----------


## borneo

Tu as de la chance que ce soit l'été chez toi  ::

----------


## Delphane

J'ai trouvé des jouets "Kong Xpressions", je connaissais pas, apparemment, y'en a pas partout (mais je me suis dit, de toute façon, Kong c'est bien), et grosso modo, je les ai eu à moitié prix. C'est cool pour le Noël des toutous...  ::

----------


## superdogs

Récemment, j'ai pris 2 paquets (500g)de couscous vg/légumes surgelé. J'ai goûté il y a 2 jours le 1er paquet, super.. vite prêt, facile à préparer, et bien épicé, juste ce qu'il faut. J'ai oublié le prix, mais une misère
Et aussi des galettes de céréales, des crackers aux graines, du lait de soja bio, du beurre de cacahuètes..

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

j'hesite depuis des semaines pour ce couscous !

----------


## borneo

> J'ai acheté cet été un colis de 14 kg de pâtes bio au quinoa pour la somme totale de 3€. 
> 
> 36 paquets de 400g dans un carton. En date courte, mais les pâtes, ça se garde.


En plus, elles sont très bonnes.

----------


## superdogs

> j'hesite depuis des semaines pour ce couscous !


Fonce ! s'il en reste !

----------


## borneo

Des boissons au riz ou au soja à 0,99

Des sachets de légumes pour wok surgelés (500g) à 1,20



Des sachets de riz cuit à la tomate séchée (bon) à 0,49 les 250g.

----------


## Findus

Vous me faites envie avec ce fil !!
Noz c'est un peu loin, et avec les blocages, c'est mort pour y faire un petit tour même le week end...
Profitez-en bien, veinardes  ::

----------


## borneo

Ils sont ouverts les dimanches de décembre  ::

----------


## sylviana

> J'ai trouvé des jouets "Kong Xpressions", je connaissais pas, apparemment, y'en a pas partout (mais je me suis dit, de toute façon, Kong c'est bien), et grosso modo, je les ai eu à moitié prix. C'est cool pour le Noël des toutous...


la grosse déception; j'ai pris la balle et le bâton. La balle, il l'adore, il la traine partout en la faisant pouicer. Le bâton, il a duré deux minutes: hop, coupé en deux.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

j'y etais ce matin donc j'ai pris un couscous legumes, et l y avait aussi des plats en portion individuelle chez findus, boulgour aux legumes et une autre je sais plus quoi, en vegetarien aussi, a 99cts

bref comme d'hab je suis ressortie de la dedans les bras chargés ...

----------


## Delphane

> la grosse déception; j'ai pris la balle et le bâton. La balle, il l'adore, il la traine partout en la faisant pouicer. Le bâton, il a duré deux minutes: hop, coupé en deux.


J'ai pris 2 balles et un bâton (en me disant balles = valeurs sûres), on verra bien...  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

je suis contente de n'avoir pris qu'un seul sachet de couscous ... malade avec d'horribles crampes abdominales ..

----------


## Delphane

Problème de péremption ou il y a un ingrédient là-dedans qui ne t'a pas convenu ?  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

aucune idée

----------


## sylviana

c'était du surgelé?

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Oui. Hier midi rebelote un plat surgelé de chez eux et hop. Crampes d.estomac à être pliée etc ...

Je crois que je vais arrêter hein ..

----------


## borneo

Moi, je prends très souvent des surgelés chez eux, sans aucun souci. Mais ce n'est pas le même magasin.

----------


## sylviana

Peut être une chaine du froid pas bien respectée.

----------


## Delphane

Je pense à la même chose que Sylviana...
Je prends peu de nourriture chez eux, et presque jamais de surgelés. Mais le peu que j'ai pris, jamais de souci, mais ça peut venir du lot, ou du magasin lui-même, tu devrais le leur signaler, je pense...  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Je pense aussi. J'ai été pas mal malade dernièrement donc j.ai peur être été fragilisée ... 

Parce que le 2ème plat je l'ai partagé avec le chéri et lui m.a pas eu de soucis. Mais comme dit j'ai eu la gastro la semaine d.avant. problèmes divers etc

----------


## superdogs

Oh ben mince Xaros !! J'ai un peu les boules là, de t'avoir incitée à prendre le couscous... Jamais de pbm avec les surgelés de chez eux pour moi... Je comprends ton appréhension maintenant, c'est bien normal...

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

bah tu n'y es pour rien ^^ t'inquiete

----------


## borneo

J'ai mangé aujourd'hui les galettes surgelées sarrasin champignons. Je te dirai si l'un des convives a été malade.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

hier soir j'ai testé le dernier truc surgelé que j'avais pris a noz et il est passé, je pense qu'il y a du avoir une petite rupture de chaine du froid pas méchante, mais omme je sortais d'une gastro, mon estomac etait fragilisé

----------


## aurlie

> hier soir j'ai testé le dernier truc surgelé que j'avais pris a noz et il est passé, je pense qu'il y a du avoir une petite rupture de chaine du froid pas méchante, mais omme je sortais d'une gastro, mon estomac etait fragilisé


ça ne m'étonnerait pas ! Je prends toujours les produits du fond (par précautions) parce que quand on voit comment certains clients prennent des surgelés puis les reposent, ça fait peur  ::

----------


## borneo

> ça ne m'étonnerait pas ! Je prends toujours les produits du fond (par précautions) parce que quand on voit comment certains clients qui prennent des surgelés puis les reposent, ça fait peur


Un coup, j'ai vu une dame (ou plutôt une bonne femme) ouvrir un pot de confiture, tremper son doigt, le mettre en bouche, reboucher et reposer le pot. J'ai été tellement interloquée que je n'ai rien dit...

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

::  j'ai pas trouvé de smiley qui vomit

----------


## borneo

Ce n'était pas en Alsace  ::

----------


## bouletosse

> Un coup, j'ai vu une dame (ou plutôt une bonne femme) ouvrir un pot de confiture, tremper son doigt, le mettre en bouche, reboucher et reposer le pot. J'ai été tellement interloquée que je n'ai rien dit...


Quelle horreur !  ::

----------


## doriant

La degustation gratuite je l'ai vue aussi ds des hyper, pr les sirops, les cornichons. Les cosmetiques c connu. Faut bien faire gaffe a tout ce qu'on achete, meme pr les dates parce que c compliqué de ne rien oublier, et c comme partout, tjrs plus de pression, de volume en moins de tps, ou moins de personnel, donc ya des oublis.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

> Ce n'était pas en Alsace


 ::  si il n'y avait que des gens propres, polis et pourvus d'hygiene en Alsace, ca se saurait hélas  ::

----------


## borneo

> J'ai mangé aujourd'hui les galettes surgelées sarrasin champignons. Je te dirai si l'un des convives a été malade.


Rien à signaler, tant mieux, car j'en ai rempli mon congélo  :: 

Des galettes sarrasin champignons sachet de 400g à 0,50€, c'était une affaire.

----------


## ANMel

> La degustation gratuite je l'ai vue aussi ds des hyper, pr les sirops, les cornichons. Les cosmetiques c connu.


Quand j'ai eu mes fils, j'ai découvert ça dans le rayon couches. Des nanas qui prenaient une couche du paquet pour voir je ne sais pas quoi (la taille, les motifs ?) et donc des paquets ouverts laissés en rayon ... Franchement à 14 balles les paquets de 40 couches, l'idée que ça partait à la poubelle le soir (je suppose que les employés du magasin n'ont pas le choix dans ces cas-là) à cause de ces grosses débiles qui ouvraient les paquets, ça me rendait malade ce gaspillage ...

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

je retente les surgelés noz .. j'ai pris de l'ecrasé de patate douce, des epinards a la creme, des poireaux a la reme, un gros sacs de poivrons en cube

----------


## borneo

J'achète tous mes surgelés chez noz  :: 

J'ai pris l'autre jour un mélange de légumes pour wok. Délicieux.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Je vous conseille pas les poreaux à la crème. Ils ont du faire tomber un pot de sel dedans et il y a beaucoup trop de sauce  !

----------


## borneo

Des boissons au soja bio à 0,77€ le litre, sans sucre ajouté.

En date courte, des lentilles à l'indienne et des sachets de quinoa à 0,60€ le sachet.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## borneo

Et de la crème d'avoine à 0,30


Désolée pour la taille des images, je ne vois pas où les réduire.

----------


## borneo

*Arroz y Frijoles Three Bean Rice* *Long Grain Rice with Adzuki, Kidney &  Black Beans. Arroz y Frijoles or Three Bean Rice is great as a side dish  but can also be eaten by itself, if you are looking for a light,  balanced meal. In this recipe we have mixed 3 different types of beans,  chosen for their complementary appearance and taste: kidney, black and  adzuki beans. 

Sachet de 250g : 0,54€

Végan



J'ai adoré, je vais y retourner 
*

----------


## borneo

Chocolat Suchard bio 70% à 0,79€ la tablette de 90g. Très bon.

----------


## leontine

Chez Noz, en date courte, des boites de tagine de carottes aux olives de chez Cassegrain. Une tuerie, j'y retourne demain.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Moi aussi j.en ai pris. Et aussi els légumes à la thaï

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

ah ce sont des bonnes idées merci

----------


## borneo

Actuellement en date courte des sachets de riz complet et céréales de 200g à 0.45€ le sachet.

On en a 3 pour le prix de deux, donc ça revient à 0.30€ le sachet. Avec de la ratatouille, c'est une tuerie !

----------


## borneo

Barquettes animonda pour chats à soucis de santé : diabétique, calculs urinaires, intolérance à 3,49€ les 16 barquettes de 100g ce qui revient à 2,18€ le kilo.

----------


## borneo

Aujourd'hui, ceci :


*Edamame & haricot mungo Fettuccine 200g*Explore Asian Explore Cuisine Edamame Mung Bean Fettuccine 200g  This blend of organic edamame and mung beans has created an unbelievable  fettuccine for your family to enjoy. This delicious fettuccini has 24  grams of protein and 11 grams of fiber per serving. It cooks up to a  perfect al dente texture and, unlike most gluten-free pasta, doesn't  ever overcook.

0,99€ les 200g chez Noz, 6,95€ ailleurs

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vous dirai si c'est bon.

----------


## lAlicel

Ah c'est sympa ça ^^ Faudra que j'aille voir s'il y en a à celui d'ici. Ça donne des pâtes avec une texture un peu curieuse genre très lisse, je ne sais pas trop comment décrire.

----------


## borneo

Les paquets sont très discrets, il faut vraiment tomber dessus.... le souci, c'est que les vendeurs savent rarement ce qu'ils ont en rayon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah c'est sympa ça ^^ Faudra que j'aille voir s'il y en a à celui d'ici. Ça donne des pâtes avec une texture un peu curieuse genre très lisse, je ne sais pas trop comment décrire.


Genre konjac.

----------


## lAlicel

Non, les konjacs c'est visqueux je trouve. Enfin tu verras quand tu les mangeras moi j'aime bien ça quand je veux des pâtes mais pas de glucides ^^.

----------


## borneo

Elles sont en train de cuire  ::

----------


## borneo

Bon, ce n'est pas mauvais, je vais en racheter un peu. Mais ça ne vaut pas de bonnes pâtes traditionnelles.

----------


## lAlicel

Ah ça c'est clair !

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ils ont des éponges de konjac à 1,49€

J'en ai pris 6,jai de quoi tenir quelques temps

----------


## borneo

*Peanut Butter + Mixed Seeds 340g*

                 Smooth peanut butter with sunflower, pumpkin and flax seeds
 High source of fibre
 Natural source of protein
 Gluten free
 Absolutely no added sugar - contains naturally occurring sugars
 No artificial colours, flavours or preservatives

0,99 le pot. Ce genre de produit, sans sucres ajoutés, coûte au moins 4 en général.




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et voilà le look du pot

----------


## sylviana

Faut que j'y aille dans la semaine.

----------


## POLKA67

Le moins bien dans la composition est l'huile de palme...

----------


## borneo

> Le moins bien dans la composition est l'huile de palme...


Oui, mais sel plus hdp ne font que 3% du produit. 

Le peanut butter sans sucre ajouté coûte habituellement une fortune.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y a aussi de la pâte pour faire de la soupe vietnamienne à 0,99€ .

----------


## borneo

Chez noz aujourd'hui, beaucoup de produits bio ou végans. Du tofu, du quinoa, etc

Des sachets de graines à planter à 0,39€ (légumes, herbes aromatiques, fleurs)

J'ai aussi pris un bol à nouilles sistema à 2,50€. J'en ai déjà, ça coûte bien plus cher en magasin.

----------


## borneo

J'ai aussi pris un kilo de mangue surgelée à 3,50€ pour mon muesli du matin.

----------


## superdogs

Comment il fonctionne ton bol à nouilles ? tu colles les pates dedans avec de l'eau ?

----------


## borneo

> Comment il fonctionne ton bol à nouilles ? tu colles les pates dedans avec de l'eau ?


Je pense que c'est prévu pour les sachets de nouilles instantanées.

Je m'en sers pour emporter des salades en pique-nique ou au boulot. Ou pour préparer mon muesli la veille.

----------


## sylviana

En ce moment, il y a des sacs et pochettes de la marque vegan Pixie Mood.

----------


## lAlicel

J'ai été faire un tour chez Noz et ils ont des griffoirs vague à 2.50€ et des housses de couette 220x240 à 14€ (mon objectif premier) en ce moment.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Signez ma pétition "un NOOZ à Villejuif

----------


## superdogs

Trouvé hier de la tapenade olives-amandes-cajou, vegan (sauf traces éventuelles) à 0.99 euros le pot de 130g. J'en ai pris 2 pots, j'espère que lundi il en restera, elle est trèèèès bonne...

----------


## borneo

Je vais aller voir  ::

----------


## superdogs

C'est celle là

----------


## borneo

J'irai un matin, avant que tout soit fondu   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dans mon noz, c'est le genre de produit que les gens n'achètent pas, parce qu'ils ne connaissent pas.

----------


## superdogs

2 pots supplémentaires de tapenade... et 2 griffoirs pour minette, il y en a encore tout un carton !

----------


## borneo

J'ai trouvé la tapenade. Très bonne, effectivement  ::

----------


## leontine

> J'ai trouvé la tapenade. Très bonne, effectivement



Moi aussi, quelques pots mélangés à autre chose.

J'ai trouvé ça :



Miam miam miam. Dans un sandwich, un régal.

----------


## borneo

Moi j'ai acheté des pâtes edamame bio à 2,49€ les 900g ce qui fait 2,77€ le kilo. C'est en général le prix de 200g.

Ravie !

----------


## lAlicel

Han ! Faut que j'aille voir s'ils en ont ici !

----------


## borneo

Ce sont de grosses boîtes de 900g, elles ne passent pas inaperçues.

----------


## lAlicel

Yes ! J'en ai pris 2 ! Merci d'avoir partagé l'info, ce n'est pas évident à trouver à prix raisonnable ce genre de produit.

----------


## superdogs

Je file chez Noz.... moi aussi, j'veux des pâtes comme ça !!

----------


## Delphane

Et ça se mange comment ? Comme des pâtes normales ? ça a quel genre de goût ?...  ::

----------


## lAlicel

Comme des pâtes normales oui, niveau texture, c'est un peu plus "lisse" (difficile à décrire.. Un peu comme des nouilles de riz) Et niveau goût, bah ça le goût d'edamame (soja/haricot mungo), ce n'est pas très marqué.

----------


## Delphane

D'accord merci de ta réponse, je ne connais pas du tout, j'ai du mal à imaginer ce que ça peut donner, c'est pour ça que je demande.  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Je file chez Noz.... moi aussi, j'veux des pâtes comme ça !!



Ayé !... trouvé ! et pis du lait de riz bio/coco et un riz/quinoa à 1,20, des tomates séchées à 1,29 x 2.

----------


## borneo

Les pâtes à l'edamame, c'est beaucoup moins bon que les vraies pâtes, mais c'est plus sain, et moins calorique. On ne peut pas tout avoir  ::

----------


## lAlicel

C'est aussi intéressant pour le côté protéiné ^^.

----------


## borneo

De très bonnes affaires aujourd'hui.

Tahini bio 1,79€ les 350g



Peanut butter bio  1,29€ les 230g



Des produits qui se gardent très bien après la DLUO.

Et d'autres choses bonnes mais moins saines  :Big Grin:

----------


## lAlicel

Ah ! Niveau compo, le beurre de cacahuètes donne quoi ?

Bornéo, toujours sur les bons plans  :Big Grin:

----------


## borneo

Que de l'arachide. Ni sucre, ni huile autre.

Quand c'est bio, en général, c'est OK au niveau composition.

----------


## bouletosse

> J'ai été faire un tour chez Noz et ils ont *des griffoirs vague* à 2.50 et des housses de couette 220x240 à 14 (mon objectif premier) en ce moment.


J'en ai pris un Hier pour ma petite FAQ 
Mais tu le fixe? parce qu'il se ballade de partout quand elle va dessus faire ses griffes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 2 pots supplémentaires de tapenade... et *2 griffoirs pour minette*, il y en a encore tout un carton !


Même question  :Big Grin: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai pris des petites boites pâté  pour chats (nom imprononçable) pour 0.29 mais du coup je sais pas trop si ça valait le coup, je n'ai pas trouvé sur le net.

----------


## Chouck

Bouletosse c'est les griffoirs en cartons que tu as ?

----------


## lAlicel

Merci Borneo ! J'espère qu'ils en ont ici ^^. Je prendrais du tahini aussi, j'en entends beaucoup parler mais je n'ai jamais testé !

@Bouletosse Non je ne les fixe pas, ils sont, en général, calés contre un mur ou autre et en général, les chats sont entièrement dessus quand ils font leurs griffes, ça limite bien les mouvements.

----------


## bouletosse

> Merci Borneo ! J'espère qu'ils en ont ici ^^. Je prendrais du tahini aussi, j'en entends beaucoup parler mais je n'ai jamais testé !
> 
> @Bouletosse Non je ne les fixe pas, ils sont, en général, *calés contre un mur* ou autre et en général, les chats sont entièrement dessus quand ils font leurs griffes, ça limite bien les mouvements.


pareil ici mais il se déplace beaucoup quand elle est dessus et griffe; du coup ça la "perturbe" et arrête, faut que je trouve un système.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bouletosse c'est les griffoirs en cartons que tu as ?


Oui en "vague" pas très grand 
Je l'ai pris pour ma petite FAQ qui est dans ma SDB

----------


## lAlicel

Tapis antidérapant ? Je ne vois pas autrement. Ou alors des cales de chaque côté ? C'est curieux, ici ils ne bougent quasiment pas.

----------


## Chouck

Elle monte tout son corps dessus pour faire ses griffes ? Parce qu'ici il reste en place, sauf si ils envoient le griffoir à l'autre bout de la pièce quand ils se bastonnent.

----------


## bouletosse

Oui tous son corp et du coup à chaque coup de griffe elle bouge avec le griffoir.. 
Est ce que c'est du a son petit poids..

----------


## Chouck

Ou alors elle a trop de force  ::

----------


## bouletosse

> Ou alors elle a trop de force


 ::  oui

----------


## superdogs

> J'en ai pris un Hier pour ma petite FAQ 
> Mais tu le fixe? parce qu'il se ballade de partout quand elle va dessus faire ses griffes.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Même question 
> 
> ...



Le griffoir est calé contre un mur par un des côtés longs. Elle a mis 2 jours avant de l'utiliser, maintenant, elle fait ses griffes et dort dessus. Elle a compris le truc, parce qu'au début, elle le faisait "danser" un peu, et une ou deux fois, elle s'est renversée avec en mettant trop de poids sur les côtés courts... :: 
Depuis, elle a appris le centre de gravité ! et elle l'aime vraiment beaucoup

----------


## bouletosse

> Le griffoir est calé contre un mur par un des côtés longs. Elle a mis 2 jours avant de l'utiliser, maintenant, elle fait ses griffes et dort dessus. Elle a compris le truc, parce qu'au début, elle le faisait "danser" un peu, et une ou deux fois, elle s'est renversée avec en mettant trop de poids sur les côtés courts...
> Depuis, elle a appris le centre de gravité ! et elle l'aime vraiment beaucoup


Aaaah à voir alors, si elle prend le "coup de griffe"  :Smile: 

Merci les filles

----------


## borneo

> Merci Borneo ! J'espère qu'ils en ont ici ^^. Je prendrais du tahini aussi, j'en entends beaucoup parler mais je n'ai jamais testé !
> .


C'est indispensable pour faire un bon houmous. Il faut bien chercher, les pots ne sont pas du tout voyants.

----------


## lAlicel

J'aime pas les pois chiches alors j'espère que ça peut s'utiliser autrement  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chouck

> J'aime pas les pois chiches alors j'espère que ça peut s'utiliser autrement


Dans le caviar d'aubergine et dans la carbo vg  :Smile:

----------


## lAlicel

J'aime pô les aubergines non plus  :Big Grin:  (enfin, ça passe dans un seul et unique plat : la moussaka !)

Enfin, je trouverais bien ^^

----------


## Chouck

J'aime pas bien ça non plus, mais en caviar j'aime beaucoup.

----------


## lAlicel

Beuh epic fail, ni beurre de cacahuète bio, ni tahini ni tapis de yoga  :Frown: 

Point positif : Je n'ai rien dépensé !

----------


## borneo

Haché végétal soja ail oignon de Céréal bio 250g 1,30€ en date courte.

J'en ai fait une bolognaise délicieuse.



- - - Mise Ã  jour - - -

HachÃ© vÃ©gÃ©tal soja ail oignon de CÃ©rÃ©al bio 250g 1,30Â en date courte.

J'en ai fait une bolognaise dÃ©licieuse.



- - - Mise Ã  jour - - -



VoilÃ

----------


## superdogs

Pas trouvÃ© de hachÃ© (tu peux aussi faire du chili sin carne avec), mais des spaghetti Ã  l'Ã©peautre bio, des glaces fruits-lÃ©gumes, et pour la gourmandise, des chips bio tomate-piment-paprika

----------


## borneo

> Pas trouvÃ© de hachÃ© (tu peux aussi faire du chili sin carne avec), mais des spaghetti Ã  l'Ã©peautre bio, des glaces fruits-lÃ©gumes, et pour la gourmandise, des chips bio tomate-piment-paprika


J'y suis retournÃ©e ce soir pour prendre le reste du hachÃ© vÃ©gan, il n'y en avait plus. J'ai effectivement achetÃ© les spaghetti Ã  l’Ã©peautre. J'espÃ¨re qu'ils sont bons   ::

----------


## borneo

A venir, boÃ®tes pour chat 72% viande 200g 0,29€

----------


## 20pattes57

Une date plus prÃ©cise, svp?

----------


## dedel

Elles sont en magasins, ainsi que des boÃ®tes pour chien, j'en ai achetÃ© une quinzaine!

----------


## 20pattes57

Merci  ::  Je vais faire le plein. En ce moment, j'ai 16 petites gueules Ã  nourrir. Merci les vacances avec ses abandons ::  :Mad:

----------


## borneo

Les chats les aiment ?

- - - Mise Ã  jour - - -




> Une date plus prÃ©cise, svp?


Je n'en sais pas plus. C'est dans leur newsletter.

----------


## bouletosse

Les miens oui même celle des chiens  ::

----------


## lili2000

Sur M6 ce soir Capital parle  de Noz et de sites avec des prix cassés ...

----------


## superdogs

Pas regardé ; ça donnait quoi ?

----------


## lili2000

Ils parlaient de comment les enseignes faisaient pour avoir des prix cassés. Il y avait certaines choses intéressantes ...
Tu doit pouvoir le voir en Replay je pense.

----------


## nathalie2795

ici on a les deux magasins qui vendent les invendus de Noz 
tout est a 70 % du prix 
je vous mets les liens facebook c'est vraiment intéressant mais alors le monde surtout le samedi ....
https://www.facebook.com/Destock.Aud...Cvzf-UnfRJ0oZF

https://www.facebook.com/destockloon/

----------


## superdogs

Particulièrement impressionnants, les prix !!

----------


## borneo

En date courte jusqu'au 10/10 boisson au soja sans sucres ajoutés bio de marque Veganstyle.

A 0,80 le litre, trois au prix de deux, ce qui revient à 0,53 le litre. J'en ai pris trois, ça se gardera bien encore quelques semaines.


C'est cette marque, mais au soja.

----------


## bouletosse

> ici on a les deux magasins qui vendent les invendus de Noz 
> tout est a 70 % du prix 
> je vous mets les liens facebook c'est vraiment intéressant mais alors le monde surtout le samedi ....
> https://www.facebook.com/Destock.Aud...Cvzf-UnfRJ0oZF
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/destockloon/


il n' y a pas vers chez moi... le plus près est à 1h30  :Frown:

----------


## nathalie2795

ici il y en a deux et c'est vraiment super samedi dernier 
j'ai eu un tas de déco de noel pour faire les objets pour l'asso a 70 % du prix noz je m'en suis sorti pour 4 euros 25 !!!!

----------


## bouletosse

> ici il y en a deux et c'est vraiment super samedi dernier 
> j'ai eu un tas de déco de noel pour faire les objets pour l'asso a 70 % du prix noz je m'en suis sorti pour 4 euros 25 !!!!


Bientôt une boutique alors  :Big Grin:

----------


## borneo

J'évite maintenant d'y aller, car je prends trop de choses et je me retrouve à manger la même chose pendant des semaines.   ::

----------


## lAlicel

Mdr un peu pareil mais pas spécialement pour la bouffe. J'en ressors systématiquement avec plein de trucs -_-. Donc sauf objectif précis (soit un truc vu dans la newsletter, soit une info vu ici), je n'y mets plus les pieds !

----------


## superdogs

Et moi, j'oublie d'y aller, et je me dis que "zut, j'ai du rater des trucs !"

----------


## borneo

Il y a des croquettes Mera chez Noz, pour chien sensible.

Quelqu'un connaît ?

----------


## borneo

Je me suis renseignée, c'est une bonne marque. J'ai pris 1 kg de croquettes pour chien sensible hareng pomme de terre, à 1,59€. Je vais tester sur mon chien allergique à tout. S'il supporte, j'en prendrai plus.

Il y a plusieurs produits Mera, friandises chats, boîtes, croquettes chien. A des tarifs vraiment intéressants. 

Autrement, du chutney mangue à 0,45€ le pot, de l'ail en bocal à 0,49€, du cumin moulu à 0,50€. Beaucoup de produits pour ceux qui aiment cuisiner indien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -



Voilà, en sacs de un kg.

----------


## edithwww

J'en ai pris un paquet.

----------


## borneo

Jusque là, mon chien supporte.

----------


## borneo

> Jusque là, mon chien supporte.


J'y suis retournée ce soir après le boulot pour prendre six sacs. Oui, mon chien supporte, et il n'a plus la diarrhée. J'en pleurerais....

J'ai pris un sac au pif pour essayer, et je me retrouve avec des croquettes haut de gamme pour chien allergique à 1,59€ le kilo, alors que c'est plutôt 6 ou 7€ en général. *Et que poisson pomme de terre, je n'avais jamais vu.* Le pire, c'est que si c'est chez Noz, c'est que ça n'a pas marché.

Mon chien, que je voyais glisser peu à peu vert la mort, revit. Merci Noz   :Big Grin:

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ça existe sur Zooplus ( Bosch et d'autres marques plus chères ça a sauvé un des mes chiens d'autrefois, mon Spirit ...

----------


## borneo

Hareng pomme de terre ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour moi, hareng pomme de terre, ça ne se trouve qu'en Allemagne....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le souci, c'est qu'on ne peut pas essayer toutes les croquettes qui se prétendent pour chien sensible. J'ai une copine dont les poules mangent les croquettes qui ne conviennent pas, mais au bout d'un moment, les essais coûtent cher.

Chez Franklin, ils proposent des échantillons, je trouve ça génial, comme démarche.

----------


## lAlicel

Si c'est chez Noz, ce n'est pas forcément que ça n'a pas marché ^^ Ça peut être un magasin qui a fait faillite pour x raison.

En tout cas, c'est cool si ton chien les aime et que ça ne le rend pas malade ^^ Tu as déjà regardé si on les trouvait ailleurs (pour quand tu seras au bout de ton stock ?

----------


## borneo

Ce sont des sacs d'un kilo et on ne les trouve sur aucun site. C'est ce qui me fait dire que ça n'a pas marché.

----------


## lAlicel

Erf oki :/ Tu veux qu'on (je) t'en prenne quelques sacs supplémentaires pour augmenter ton stock ?

----------


## borneo

Il y en a encore dans mon Noz. Si vraiment mon chien n'a plus la diarrhée, je retournerai en acheter. 

On n'habite pas du tout le même coin   ::

----------


## lAlicel

Pas grave ça, y'a la poste ^^ En tout cas, n'hésite pas !

----------


## borneo

Quand tu as un chien de 14 ans, tu évites de trop stocker... ce n'est pas la copine de 16 ans qui finira les restes  ::

----------


## borneo

A part ça, chez Noz, il y a des plats indiens (qui viennent d'Inde) à 1,49€, mais pas encore goûté. 100% végétariens.

Palak paneer et autres.

----------


## bouletosse

Dans mon  noz rien de rien pour chiens et chats  ::

----------


## borneo

Plus d'autres variétés. Pratiques quand on mange sur son lieu de travail.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dans mon  noz rien de rien pour chiens et chats


Tu as vraiment cherché ?

----------


## lAlicel

Ouh palak paneer ! J'espère que ça peut se réchauffer autrement qu'au micro-onde !

----------


## bouletosse

> Pièce jointe 434415
> 
> Plus d'autres variétés. Pratiques quand on mange sur son lieu de travail.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tu as vraiment cherché ?


Ah oui, pas une croquettes,  bout de pâté ou friandises... 
Mais énoooormement de deco Noël et jouets.
J'ai été exprès  :Frown:

----------


## corinnebergeron

bosch c'est une marque allemande c'est le coté chien de la marque SANABELLE.

----------


## Sydolice

Il y avait des bonbons végans à 0,79 centimes le paquet !

Et comme tous les ans, MON calendrier cockers américains !!!  ::  Cockers US comme ils disent.  :: 
Le seul endroit au monde où j'en trouve. Le seul qu'il restait d'ailleurs. 
Bon, la première photo ressemble trop à mon Urfée mais les autres, ça va. Comme ça, e n'aurais pas totalement l'impression que la page est tournée. 
J'ai acheté tout un tas de trucs, dont deux jouets à 1,99 pour les filles et plein de friandises 100% viande. 
Plus deux polaires toutes douces pour elles aussi.

----------


## superdogs

Ouh la la, faut que j'y aille ; mais je ne pourrai pas avant samedi.. et ça va être la cohue !

----------


## borneo

Je suis retournée prendre 6 sacs de croquettes Mera hareng pomme de terre pour mon vieux chien intolérant. Il en restait encore, je pense que ça n'a pas de succès, car marque inconnue.

A 1,59€ le kilo, il ne faut pas s'en priver. Date courte à février, mais sur du sec, la date n'est qu'indicative.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Méta c'est sûr zooplus.mais pas harengs
C'est mera dog ?

----------


## borneo

Mera made in Germany.

Mais je ne vais pas l'acheter sur Zoo+, puisqu'il y en a chez Noz, et en petits paquets, qui, si personne ne les achète, seront jetés.

----------


## borneo

Voilà, c'est la même marque, mais pas la même variété. Elles coûtent le double chez Zoo+.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Que je voudrais u Noz par chez moi ..

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz, on ne tombe que par hasard sur des produits intéressants. On ne peut pas y aller dans un but précis, car ça dépend des arrivages.

Et même quand les produits sont là, il faut pas mal de flair pour les trouver. C'est plus du sport que du shopping  :Big Grin:

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'adorerais !

----------


## lille1988

> Chez Noz, on ne tombe que par hasard sur des produits intéressants. On ne peut pas y aller dans un but précis, car ça dépend des arrivages.
> 
> Et même quand les produits sont là, il faut pas mal de flair pour les trouver. C'est plus du sport que du shopping


tout à fait et parfois plein de trucs intéressants et parfois vraiment pas grand chose.

----------


## POLKA67

J'y suis allée 2-3 fois ces dernières années mais j'ai toujours l'impression de tomber dans un  vrai bazar pas clean qui donne pas trop envie de fouiller n'y de si attarder...je suppose qu'il faut tomber au bon moment pour trouver un truc intéressant....

----------


## superdogs

J'adoooore Noz, j'y vais parfois, pas assez souvent d'ailleurs, parce que j'y trouve, pas toujours, mais c'est la surprise...:  des produits vgl, du savon d'alep, des huiles végétales pour mes cheveux, des écharpes, des pâtes bio/complètes à un prix défiant toute concurrence... du beurre de cacahouète, etc... des foulards, des blouses bohème, des chouchous, des chaussettes, un bonnet... de la vaisselle....

Il faut le prendre comme une virée "on verra, et si rien, tant pis"

----------


## bouletosse

Comme Superdogs 
Moi j'y passe entre 1h et 2h
Je fais plusieurs tours et je trouve tjrs un truc que j'ai pas vu aux précédents,tours  :: 

Un peu loin mais j'adore,  j'essaye d'y aller une fois par mois.

----------


## borneo

> J'y suis allée 2-3 fois ces dernières années mais j'ai toujours l'impression de tomber dans un  vrai bazar pas clean qui donne pas trop envie de fouiller n'y de si attarder...je suppose qu'il faut tomber au bon moment pour trouver un truc intéressant....


Noz, c'est comme la "Marmite" : you love it or you hate it    ::

----------


## borneo

Briques pour chien 375g  0,69€ c'est à dire 1,84€ le kilo.

Bonnes critiques pour cet aliment. J'en ai acheté une pour mon chien intolérant à tout. Si ça passe bien, j'y retournerai.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

DLUO 2021

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ben dis donc

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Je crois qu'on a un équivalent en île de France, c'est le magasin "Action".

En plus de produit de base du magasin, il y a plein d'arrivage de trucs un peu au hasard.
Je sais par exemple que de temps en temps, on trouve des bocaux en verre d'huile de coco bio et des éponges konjac pour 2e. 
Il y a aussi de temps en temps des snack bio vg, des articles pour animaux, de la déco, etc...

----------


## LiliLaPeste

Khaine y a plein de Noz en Île de France

Vigneux sur seine et Villabé pour le 91 que j'ai déjà visiter

Savigny le Temple, Vaux le penil et Samoreau pour le 77 que je connais aussi

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est pas tout près !

Action y a rien de bien pour les animaux

----------


## Delphane

Bah, j'ai trouvé 2 ou 3 jouets qui étaient sympas, ou des couchages aussi (genre les petites couvertures doublées fausse moumoute)...
Là ce qui est dommage c'est qu'ils ne font plus de frisbees pour chien... vu que Michka les réduit en miettes systématiquement (quelque soit les marques, et même si on ne lui laisse pas hors des moments de jeu), à 3,99€ le frisbee, ça allait...  ::

----------


## superdogs

> C'est pas tout près !
> 
> Action y a rien de bien pour les animaux



Et je ne crois pas qu'il y ait des fringues.. J'aime bien jeter un coup d'oeil aux vêtements aussi, j'ai déjà fait des trouvailles

----------


## lili2000

Action, en vêtement, il y a des chaussons, chaussettes, genre sous vêtements (tee shirt, caleçon longs, ...) , Gants ... Il n'y a pas de vêtements classique, mode ...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Mais des chaussettes à des prix incroyables, bienvenues dans une famille d'où elles s'évadent régulièrement

----------


## Delphane

Moi j'y acheté des chaussettes types de rando... quand on voit le prix qu'elles coûtent genre chez Nature et Découvertes...  :: 
(bon peut-être elles ne sont pas aussi aussi bien... mais je compte pas me faire l’Everest avec, ça devrait aller...)

----------


## Houitie

Chez Action il y a plein plein de récompenses pour chiens entre autre de la viande séchée.  Je me fournis la bas aussi pour les oiseaux du ciel, pour les jouets des chats, pour les alèses pipi de Délice,  pour colliers/laisses pour les assos. Ça dépend peut être des magasins mais chez moi il y a plein plein de choses pour animaux à des prix défiant toute concurrence.

----------


## borneo

Tartine et cuisine petits pois basilic bio et vegan  1,39€ le petit pot.



Il y avait d'autres variétés, je vais déjà goûter celle-là.

Un gros tas de repas indiens (palak paneer et riz par exemple) à trois pour le prix de deux. J'ai fait mon stock dépannage.



Et une boîte de 850 ml de câpres au vinaigre à 1,29€. Ne me demandez pas comment je vais les manger....  ::

----------


## borneo

Hier, un pack de 12 boissons 25cl de lait d'amande mangue fruit de la passion sans sucre ajouté. Vegan. 2€ le pack.

Très bon, j'irai en reprendre.

----------


## borneo

Chez noz aujourd'hui, beaucoup de produits bio : quinoa, haricots secs, etc...

J'ai pris des soupes légumes et légumineuses. Je vais goûter avant d'en prendre plus :





0,70€ les 500g. Pratique quand on a la flemme.

----------


## borneo

> Tartine et cuisine petits pois basilic bio et vegan  1,39€ le petit pot.
> 
> Pièce jointe 435471



Eh bien, c'est très bon, sur du pain grillé. Je n'en ai pas vu aujourd'hui, dommage.

----------


## borneo

La soupe est bonne aussi. Là, je reviens du cinéma, et j'en mange une, 2 min au micro-ondes.

----------


## bouletosse

Je viens de faire le plein de Sheba Creamy snack

----------


## borneo

J'ai trouvé une recette pour ma grande boîte de câpres. Avec des pâtes, c'est un régal.

----------


## celine.624

> Je viens de faire le plein de Sheba Creamy snack


J'en ai acheté aussi, il me semble qu'ils sont super chers dans le commerce... 
J'ai trouvé des boites de pâtée "Canibo" également à 0.99 euros, quelqu'un connait ?

----------


## bouletosse

Oui très cher pour 4 stic presque 5€

----------


## celine.624

> Oui très cher pour 4 stic presque 5€


Ha oui !  ::

----------


## Houitie

Les boîtes canibo sont très très appréciées ici.

----------


## borneo

Pâtes complètes bio à 0,75€ les 400g.

Je vais tester avant d'en prendre plus.

----------


## borneo

En plus, le gars sur la photo est plutôt mignon  ::

----------


## celine.624

> Les boîtes canibo sont très très appréciées ici.


Oui ils ont aimé ici aussi mais ne connaissant pas je n'ai pas osé faire un bon plein...

----------


## superdogs

Finies les bonnes affaires ; tous les magasins Noz sont fermés..

----------


## borneo

> J'ai acheté cet été un colis de 14 kg de pâtes bio au quinoa pour la somme totale de 3. 
> 
> 36 paquets de 400g dans un carton. En date courte, mais les pâtes, ça se garde.


C'était un message du 15/10/2018. Ben il m'en reste quelques paquets, et elles sont toujours délicieuses. J'aurais dû prendre le 2e carton.  :Big Grin:

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz aujourd'hui au rayon animaux, des friandises en pâte, l'idéal pour faire prendre un médicament.

0,59€ les 90g ce qui fait 6,56€ le kilo.

En général, c'est très cher ces trucs-là.

----------


## borneo

Du savon d'Alep à 5.5% d'huile de baies de laurier, marque Ashtar, 1.98 les 200g.

J'en ai acheté pour tester.

----------


## borneo

Oups, j'ai ouvert un nouveau topic, avant de retrouver celui-là. Sorry.

Je disais qu'il y a du savon d'Alep à 1.98€ chez noz.

Comme ce n'est pas beaucoup fréquenté par les écolos bobos, je pense qu'il en reste.

----------


## superdogs

Cool ! je vais aller voir demain, il ne m'en reste plus qu'un..

----------


## borneo

Dans mon noz, il y avait un très gros tas. Mais on est dans un coin où personne ne sait ce que c'est.

Moi-même, je n'en avais jamais acheté. C'est mieux que le gros savon de Marseille ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## lAlicel

C'est différent ^^. Le savon de Marseille tu fais tout avec, le savon d'Alep, c'est plutôt réservé à un usage corporel, il est un peu plus doux que le savon de Marseille (merci l'huile de baies de laurier), il est parfois recommandé par les dermato pour les problèmes d'eczéma, d'acné. En fonction du pourcentage d'huile de baies de laurier, il est plus ou moins doux, plus ou moins traitant.

----------


## superdogs

Je l'utilise pour le corps, le visage et pour le brossage des dents  ::  ; je n'ai plus jamais la peau sèche, ni qui tiraille. Il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça que je l'utilise, et ça a changé ma vie

Pour le savon de Marseille chez moi, c'est pour la lessive

Voilà, y'en avait encore ! pas beaucoup, mais j'ai pu renouveler mon stock ; merci Bornéo.

Pour ceusse que ça intéresse, j'ai vu  beaucoup de glaces Alpro aussi à la vanille (moi j'aime pô la vanille)

----------


## borneo

En tout cas, pour la toilette intime, je vous le déconseille.... ça pique !!!!!   ::

----------


## lAlicel

Pas de soucis à ce niveau là ici ! Après mes savons sont dosés à 20% minimum, c'est peut être lié (me semble que tu as parlé de 5.5% pour ceux de chez Noz)

Marrant parce qu'autant j'ai la peau moins sèche, autant j'ai toujours la peau sèche. Par contre, j'ai moins la sensation de tiraillements et picotements après la douche et ça, c'est déjà pas mal !

----------


## borneo

Je me lave le plus souvent à l'eau pure, sauf les aisselles et les pieds. A moins d'être mineur de fond ou terrassier, on ne se salit pas vraiment.

----------


## Mam Bo

On a quand même tous des peaux mortes et de la transpiration...

----------


## superdogs

> En tout cas, pour la toilette intime, je vous le déconseille.... ça pique !!!!!



Ah bah pas du tout ! ::

----------


## borneo

> Ah bah pas du tout !


J'ai regardé sur internet. Ils disent qu'on peut effectivement, mais pas en grand savonnage, comme on ferait pour les mains.

Ils disent qu'il ne faut pas en utiliser beaucoup. Je vais tester à nouveau, sachant qu'en général, j'utilise juste de l'eau. Les médecins disent que c'est le mieux.

Je vous tiens au courant   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On a quand même tous des peaux mortes et de la transpiration...


Effectivement, mais la plupart des gens se savonnent beaucoup trop.

----------


## Mam Bo

C'est marrant, je me dis exactement l'inverse plusieurs fois par jour  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour revenir au sujet, je n'ai jamais eu de souci avec le savon d'Alep en toilette intime. Pourtant je ne suis pas radine avec le savon. La qualité est peut-être en cause?

----------


## borneo

Un article intéressant sur le savon d'Alep

https://www.alepia.com/fr/content/9-...n-savon-d-alep

----------


## lAlicel

Quiqui cause polonais ?  ::  

J'ai été chez Noz tout à l'heure, j'avais repéré des pulvérisateurs 3l, ça va être trop bien pour mes orchidées ! Au passage, j'ai pris ça 
https://www.knorr.pl/produkty/kasze-...gryczanej.html

Sauf que... Faut faire cuire ça combien de temps ? Je ne trouve pas !

Mdr j'suis bête, y'a un magnifique cryptogramme qui indique "15min"

----------


## borneo

La casserole italienne Knorr est un plat extrêmement appétissant, 100% naturel, composé de sarrasin, de tomates et d'épinards, qui se prépare rapidement et facilement. Le gruau de sarrasin donnera au plat non seulement un goût délicieux et un arôme délicieux, mais sera également une excellente source de protéines précieuses.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci google traduction.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

une liste d'ingrédients
sarrasin (68%), lentilles vertes précuites (8,5%), oignon frit (4%) (oignon, huile de tournesol), huile d'olive extra vierge, flocons de tomate (3,2%), sel , farine de riz, piment fort, feuilles d'épinards (1,5%), muscade, persil, ail (1,1%), tomates en poudre (1,1%), épinards en poudre

----------


## lAlicel

Oui, j'avais trouvé cette partie ^^ C'est + le mode opératoire que je cherchais. Enfin, place à l'improvisation !

Ça m'intrigue ce sarrasin, je n'en ai jamais mangé sous cette forme !

----------


## borneo

J'y suis repassée aujourd'hui faire un stock de savon d'Alep.

----------


## superdogs

> Quiqui cause polonais ?  
> 
> J'ai été chez Noz tout à l'heure, j'avais repéré des pulvérisateurs 3l, ça va être trop bien pour mes orchidées ! Au passage, j'ai pris ça 
> https://www.knorr.pl/produkty/kasze-...gryczanej.html
> 
> Sauf que... Faut faire cuire ça combien de temps ? Je ne trouve pas !
> 
> Mdr j'suis bête, y'a un magnifique cryptogramme qui indique "15min"


Bah du coup, je l'ai pris aussi, + un lentilles au curry + un risotto orge-riz aux champignons.

----------


## lAlicel

Ah j'ai pris le lentilles curry aussi ! Pas vu le risotto.

T'façon Noz, c'est l'antre du mal, na !

----------


## superdogs

J'ai fait le lentille curry, en rajoutant du curry et des carottes et des fanes... c'est bon ! je ne pensais qu'un tout petit paquet comme ça me ferait vraiment 3 portions.. ben si !

----------


## lAlicel

Ah c'est la question que je me posais (pour les portions^^) Tu as mis quelle quantité de liquide ?

Vais essayer de m'en faire un demain histoire de voir si je passe en reprendre.

----------


## superdogs

Bonne question ! un bon litre sûr, mais parce que j'ai tout fait cuire d'un coup. J'ai goûté en cours de cuisson, quand j'ai eu la consistance voulue, stop..

J'ai gardé un peu d'eau de cuisson pour terminer mes carottes-fanes en poelée avec curry dans la poele

Il me reste du coup de quoi faire 2 portions de lentilles

----------


## lAlicel

Ah oui, tu as égouté en cours de route ^^. Bon, je ferais à l'oeil, on verra bien !

----------


## POLKA67

Pas trouvé du savon d'Alep par contre j'ai vu des croquettes NUTRO pour chats, 1.5 kg à 6.99 €, prix normal entre 16 et 18 €...

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz ce matin, des paquets de granola au miel de dorset cereals (une bonne marque) à 8cts le paquet (90% de réduction car DLUO largement dépassée). J'en ai pris deux paquets, je vous dirai ce que j'en pense.

----------


## borneo

J'ai goûté. Un peu trop sucré à mon goût, mais très bon. Je pense que j'irai en reprendre.

----------


## POLKA67

Depuis le savon d'Alep que j'ai loupé je passe de temps à autre chez Noz si à proximité pour autre chose...vous m'avez convaincue...Bon ça m'a quand même permis de tester le savon d'Alep vu que j'en avais 1 à la maison depuis 3-4 ans (cadeau à mon fils qui ne l'avait pas emmené) et franchement j'en suis fan....

----------


## lAlicel

Moi j'attends que Bornéo et Superdogs les bons plans viennent partager leurs dernières découvertes  :Stick Out Tongue:  Et si ça m'intéresse, j'y passe en rentrant.

J'ai enfin testé le sarrasin aux légumes/épices là, je n'ai pas trouvé ça transcendantale mais bon, ça fait l'affaire pour les jours sans inspiration.

----------


## borneo

Je passe souvent devant, et je n'arrive pas à ne pas m'arrêter. Pour moi, c'est un loisir, pas des courses.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Depuis le savon d'Alep que j'ai loupé je passe de temps à autre chez Noz si à proximité pour autre chose...vous m'avez convaincue...Bon ça m'a quand même permis de tester le savon d'Alep vu que j'en avais 1 à la maison depuis 3-4 ans (cadeau à mon fils qui ne l'avait pas emmené) et franchement j'en suis fan....


Tu ne l'as pas forcément loupé, mais plutôt pas trouvé. Il faut un oeil de lynx, parfois....

----------


## POLKA67

Si, si loupé car arrivée plusieurs jours après, j'avais demandé à une personne qui faisait la mise en rayon...mais ça ne fait rien ça m'a permis de me reconvertir au savon, j'avais déjà fait une tentative mon fils m'avait offert un coffret d'un savonnier parisien mais là c'est bien parti...  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

Moi aussi, ça m'a convertie au savon d'Alep, que je ne connaissais que de nom.  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'y suis passée ce midi, et je n'ai dépassé les 10€ prévus que de 28 cts  ::  (quand j'y vais, je me fixe un budget, sinon c'est trop la fête !)

Donc 2 x 250 g de pâtes aux pois chiche bio, une soupe de pois chiche pas bio/clean (maltodextrose) mais sans animal,  500 g de fettuci bio farine intégrale d'epeautre, un pot de mayo vegan, 1 kg de biscuits secs à la farine d'avoine-epeautre-dattes-cacao (on en mange 3, petit creux envolé...), je les avais déjà acheté il y a 15 jours oh joie, il en restait (les gens croient que c'est des biscuits pour chiens, c'est sûr!) et des cônes glacés vegan vanille-choco-noisettes (0,80 cts les 4), péremption officielle novembre. Perso, osef, je les mangerai même après..

Sinon, il y a plein de pots d'argile verte-rouge-blanche, de savon noir aussi

----------


## cabs

je regrette de ne plus emmener ma fille à la dans à cause du boulot je me dénichais toujours des produits vg ou autres.

----------


## Chouck

NOZ C'EST LE MAL

Je ne devais rien prendre, juste faire un tour comme ça, j'ai pris pleins de trucs pour les Chats.

----------


## superdogs

Aaaarrghh, horreur, je viens de réaliser que Noz va reconfiner aussi... ::

----------


## borneo

:: 

Ils pourraient rester ouverts juste pour l'alimentaire.

----------


## Delphane

Pour info, je viens de recevoir un mail de Noz (comme j'ai la Newsletter) et ils sont bien ouverts pour les produits "essentiels" (donc nourriture, hygiène, animalerie etc...).   ::

----------


## superdogs

::  trop trop trop  :Pom pom girl: merci  :: 
Je n'avais pas très envie de traverser toute la ville pour me retrouver devant des portes closes

----------


## Delphane

Comme ils ont un site, tu peux au pire vérifier avant d'y aller que "ton" Noz est bien ouvert, histoire d'être bien sûre.  ::

----------


## borneo

Super, merci.

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz hier, une boîte de 4,100 kg de sauce tomate pour pizza. Je l'ai répartie dans des boîtes congélation, et au congélateur. Je mange beaucoup de pizzas, pâtes, lasagnes. 

Payée 1,50 car date un peu dépassée. 

Je mets une image, mais c'est une autre variété de la même marque. Je pense que c'est un produit pour les pizzerias, vue la quantité.

----------


## POLKA67

Granatapet symphonie gibier&poulet, 6x 200 gr à 3.99  au lieu de 11.19 sur Zooplus, compo pas mauvaise...dlc 2023.

----------


## borneo

Merci. C'est des croquettes ? Chien ou chat ?

----------


## POLKA67

Chat  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

Merci

----------


## borneo

J'irais bien faire un tour, mais dans l'échelle des comportements, les clients Noz sont vraiment en bas.... 

Les habitués comprennent ce que je veux dire. Pour ne pas se faire coller, voire tousser dessus, il faut guetter le moment où il n'y a personne à la caisse. Comme il n'y a pas de caddys, les distances dont difficiles à tenir.

----------


## bouletosse

A mon Noz il y a des caddys et obligation d'en prendre 1 /personne.

Il calcule le nbr de client avec les caddys

----------


## domi

Idem à alençon, d'autre part ils en ont ouvert un tout neuf et fermé le grand et là c'est agréable car bien rangé et propre ; les gens en effet prennent obligatoirement un caddy désinfecté ; après faut pas y aller le samedi ou mercredi ; mais ce matin personne et j'ai pris des granapet

----------


## POLKA67

A sélestat aussi c'est un bazar, boui-boui sans nom, il faut choisir ses créneaux horaires, la dernière fois en revenant de chez mon véto à proximité le parking était saturé.... après je fais un tour rapide... pas d'obligation de caddy j'ai même l'impression qu'ils n'en ont pas ni de paniers... Là j'ai repris 6 packs de granatapet, je vais en offrir, pas pu prendre plus car c'est lourd à porter...

----------


## lAlicel

Il faut que je trouve la foiiii d'aller en chercher pour mes affreux ! En espérant qu'ils apprécient, ça repousserait un peu la commande chez Zooplus !

----------


## POLKA67

La compo a l'air plutôt bien :

_gibier & poulet :
viande de poulet (55 % composés de viande de muscle de poulet, bouillon de poule, foie de poulet), gibier (42 % composés de viande de muscle de gibier, cœurs de gibier et bouillon de gibier), huile de saumon (1 %), graines de grenade (1 %), minéraux (1 %)._

----------


## superdogs

J'y vais demain matin moi ! parce qu'avec le couvre-feu et les 2 voies passées à 1, à l'heure de sortie des bureaux, ben c'est IM-PO-SSI-BLE
Pourvu qu'il en reste

----------


## lAlicel

Bon ayé ! Ici, il en y avait plein en rayon + j'ai vu un chariot blindé aussi. Plusieurs variétés différentes : Poulet/poisson, faisan/poulet/canard, poulet/bœuf (pour ce que j'en ai vu, j'avoue j'ai pris, j'ai tracé !)

Je vais leur faire tester ce week-end et j'y retournerais lundi si ça leur plait.

En tout cas, merci pour l'info Polka !

----------


## borneo

> A sélestat aussi c'est un bazar, boui-boui sans nom, il faut choisir ses créneaux horaires, la dernière fois en revenant de chez mon véto à proximité le parking était saturé.... après je fais un tour rapide... pas d'obligation de caddy j'ai même l'impression qu'ils n'en ont pas ni de paniers... Là j'ai repris 6 packs de granatapet, je vais en offrir, pas pu prendre plus car c'est lourd à porter...


Je connais celui de Sélestat. Je confirme, c'est un boui-boui.

----------


## POLKA67

Haha c'est pour ça que je répugnais à y aller, je croyais que tous les Noz étaient comme ça....

----------


## borneo

Ah non, il y a de très beaux Noz.  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Bon ayé ! Ici, il en y avait plein en rayon + j'ai vu un chariot blindé aussi. Plusieurs variétés différentes : Poulet/poisson, faisan/poulet/canard, poulet/bœuf (pour ce que j'en ai vu, j'avoue j'ai pris, j'ai tracé !)
> 
> Je vais leur faire tester ce week-end et j'y retournerais lundi si ça leur plait.
> 
> En tout cas, merci pour l'info Polka !



Me voici de retour, j'y étais à l'ouverture, et j'ai bien fait. Presque plus rien,il était temps... J'ai pris 12 boîtes de dinde-crevette.

----------


## lAlicel

Ah oui en effet :/

----------


## del28

j'ai pas vu de lots de bouffe pour chat au mien la semaine dernière 
par contre je me suis acheté un chouette sac à main en faux cuir. je l'ai payé 15 balles alors que le prix du magasin d'ou vient cet arrivage était à 120.

----------


## lAlicel

Et la photo ? Hein ? Belle affaire en tout cas !

Ici on est retourné prendre un lot de pâtées vu que les chats ont bien apprécié (à tel point que j'en ai un qui ne veut plus trop de l'autre -__-)

----------


## del28

tout simple, ferme par un zip, suffisemment grand pour balader ma tablette sans souci (couleur plus foncé camel en vrai)

----------


## lAlicel

Il est beauuu !! Tu vas pouvoir mettre un peu plus qu'une tablette je pense (ou alors ta tablette est vachement grande  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## POLKA67

Pris au passage chez Noz 4 x 6 boites de 200g Granatapet à 3.99 €, en restait encore au fond du magasin dont 2 saumon/dinde et.... mon chat en a mangé... 
Pris 1 boisson à l'aloé vera bio à 0.69 € et 2 paquets de gateaux bjorg fourrés l'un au citron, l'autre chocolat, à 1.44 €, bon pas forcément une super affaire mais j'avais envie de sucré et la flemme de rentrer dans un autre magasin juste pour ça...

----------


## borneo

J'ai fait un tour chez Noz, aucune boîte pour chats. J'ai pris de la polenta toute faire à passer à la poêle et de la moutarde sans sel pour un senior de mon entourage. 

C'était le Noz de Colmar (je suis en vacances dans le coin). Aussi ripoux que celui de Sélestat.

----------


## POLKA67

Haha, je ne sais pas où est celui de Colmar... pour Sélestat suffit de ne pas aller dans la partie bazar, fringues, je zieute uniquement pour les animaux, éventuellement livres, un rapide tour dans l'alimentation, je ne m'attarde pas... Au niveau personnes il y a un peu de tout, mais aussi des gens extrêmement malpolis aujourd'hui avec la personne en caisse, j'avais honte pour eux.... 
J'ai vu assez récemment un reportage sur la stratégie de NOZ, implantation des nouveaux magasins, leur merchandising, ça m'a fait rire tellement c'était contradictoire avec celui de Sélestat. l

----------


## borneo

Celui de Colmar est à Horbourg. Un coin très sympa pour balader les chiens, c'est comme ça que j'ai connu.

----------


## POLKA67

Ok je ne passe pas par Horbourg pour aller à Colmar, je passe par la ZI Nord. Par contre en vélo je vais pratiquement jusqu'à Horbourg par la piste cyclable mais uniquement à la belle saison...

----------


## borneo

Je suis passée ce matin à Noz Sélestat. Ils ont fait de vrais progrès de rangement, je retire ce que j'ai dit. 

J'ai acheté des boudins de polenta bio cuite et prête à mettre à la poêle, pour 0,59€ les 500g. Rien pour les chats.

----------


## POLKA67

Alors ça doit être récent le rangement ou alors encore pire avant...

----------


## borneo

Il y a quelques années, les vêtements et l'alimentation étaient mélangés dans tout le magasin.

----------


## POLKA67

ah oui c'était pire encore....

----------


## superdogs

J'adore mon Noz, perso, je ne vois pas pourquoi il devrait être rangé comme un magasin de chaîne... pour moi, il y perdrait justement de ce qui fait son intérêt, le ""farfouillage"...

----------


## POLKA67

C'est une impression générale, fouillis, pas propre... ce n'est que mon avis...

----------


## borneo

Moi aussi, j'aime bien chercher. Mais que l'alimentaire soit regroupé, je trouve que c'est un vrai progrès.

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz aujourd'hui, un gros stock de biscuits gerblé bio pavot coco nutriscore B  à 1,49€

----------


## POLKA67

Ben Bornéo j'ai racheté entretemps des boites Granatapet pour Chats bradés à 2.99 € au Noz Sélestat, étaient sur un étal contre la vitre... Après j'en ai donné à une nourrisseuse, la seule nourriture qui passe encore pour mon chat c'est le poulet cru...

----------


## borneo

Je ne les ai pas vues. Mais ma minette ne mange plus que des sachets friskies....

----------


## POLKA67

Oh j'espère que ça ira pour elle et qu'elle a bien cicatrisé pour ses dents...

----------


## borneo

En fait, ça va prendre du temps. Ce n'est pas encore vraiment cicatrisé, mais on dirait que ça évolue dans le bon sens.

----------


## borneo

De bons trucs chez Noz en ce moment : une méga boîte (genre 4kg) d'artichauts à l'huile (antipasti), des boîtes 4/4 de câpres au vinaigre  à 2,99€ (les câpres en petit pot sont hors de prix), des sachets de risotto à l'épeautre (à réchauffer en dépannage au boulot), des biscuits au quinoa et au miel, des barres sans gluten aux bananes et aux noix.

J'ai fait une razzia  ::

----------


## borneo

Il y en a de nouveau   :Smile:

----------


## superdogs

Pourquoi tu as refait un post ?

----------


## superdogs

Oula, il faut que j'y aille (artichauts et câpres, pour l'été c'est juste pile poil)

----------


## borneo

Alors les artichauts, il y a deux sortes de boîtes. J'ai acheté la très grande, à l'huile. Je n'ai pas encore de stratégie pour l'ouverture et la consommation.

Il y a aussi des plus petites boites (genre 2,5 kg) qui sont des artichauts au naturel. 

Dans les deux cas, il est écrit que c'est à consommer dans les 3 jours après ouverture. Je pense mettre le reste dans des tup d'une portion au congélateur.

----------


## borneo

Les câpres, c'est Crespo, 2,49€ la boîte 4/4. J'en ai déjà acheté, comme c'est au vinaigre, je mets le reste au frigo dans un bocal.



Les artichauts à l'huile, c'est Sacla. Une marque qui fait des trucs très bons en général. 



Je pense que ce sont des surplus de fournitures pour pizzeria. J'ai comme ça acheté un jour une boîte de sauce pour pizza de 4 kg. 

Attention, comme tout chez Noz, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils en ont que tu vas les trouver facilement.

----------


## borneo

Je ne retrouvais pas le premier.

----------


## domi

j'ai cherché chez mon noz mais n'ai pas trouvé de savon d'alep ; par contre il y a des patées pour chat, marque granapet et une autre dont je ne sais plus la marque ;

----------


## borneo

Le souci chez Noz, c'est que même s'il y en a, on ne les trouve pas forcément....

Dans le mien, ils ont mis l'hygiène devant, et l'alimentaire derrière. C'est comme ça que j'ai vu le savon.

Je n'ai pas vu les boîtes pour chat, qui sont en général tout au fond du magasin.

Pour moi, aller chez Noz, c'est un loisir. J'ai de la chance, c'est près de la déchetterie et du canal où je promène mon chien. Du coup, je passe devant. Ne pas m'arrêter me demande un effort surhumain.  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil si de passage à Sélestat...  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

Moi, ce n'est pas Sélestat, mais j'y vais parfois. Pour promener les chiens, il y a la forêt de l'Illwald, très sympa, sauf quand il y a des moustiques.

----------


## POLKA67

Oui sympa et pas mal de cigognes suivant saison et fauchage des prés,  j'y ai promené mon premier chien à la pause de midi pendant des années mais attention bien se garer sur les chemins et pas sur les prés, risque d'amende salée par l'ONF, réserve naturelle.

----------


## borneo

Je n'y vais que lorsqu'il n'y a personne. Donc aucun besoin de me garer sur les prés. Quand je vois plein de voitures quelque part (et en Alsace, c'est souvent), je vais ailleurs.  ::

----------


## borneo

J'ai un chien pas du tout sociable. Comme c'est un chien d'occasion d'un certain âge, je pense qu'il ne changera pas. Il aboie comme un hystérique sur tous les chiens qu'il croise. Evidemment dès qu'on aperçoit quelqu'un, je le rappelle, et je le prends en laisse. Je redoute les "chiens gentils" que les maîtres n'arrivent pas à rappeler, et qui se feraient niaquer s'ils s'approchent.

----------


## POLKA67

ça se travaille peut-être encore, mon ancienne collègue avait réussi avec son berger allemand en prenant des cours d'éducation mais était encore jeune 6-7 mois. 
En ville ça fait de l'effet, je m'apprêtais à prendre mon cocker dans les bras pour le protéger lorsque j'ai entendu de gros aboiementd à une trentaine de mètres et  là qui vois je arriver ? ma collègue  un peu honteuse qui était le point de mire de la rue piétonne, morte de rire je savais que le chien n'était absolument pas méchant...
A l'Illwald laisse obligatoire pour les chiens... ::

----------


## borneo

Il a 9 ans. Je vais essayer en le faisant asseoir (il connaît) et en lui donnant une friandise.

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz aujourd'hui, des petit gâteaux bio délicieux à l'avoine et aux figues. Pas trop sucrés, croquants. Marque "Graines de bon sens". 

J'ai adoré. Pas de photo, c'est inconnu sur le net.

----------


## cabs

En ce moment pas mal de haché végétarien au rayon surgelé ainsi que des boulettes végétarienne de chez green cuisine de findus

----------


## superdogs

Rhaa, faut que j'y aille !

----------


## borneo

> En ce moment pas mal de haché végétarien au rayon surgelé ainsi que des boulettes végétarienne de chez green cuisine de findus


J'y étais ce matin, effectivement, j'ai vu. Ce n'est pas ce qui part le plus vite....

En revanche, mes petits gâteaux délicieux, il n'y en avait plus.

----------


## superdogs

> En ce moment pas mal de haché végétarien au rayon surgelé ainsi que des boulettes végétarienne de chez green cuisine de findus



Trouvééé ! j'ai fait un stock, hop, au congel, en plus, c'était 3 pour le prix de 2...

Entre autres, j'ai trouvé une énorme conserve de coeurs d'artichauts au naturel, 1kg5, pour 3,50, des biscuits vegan aux flocons d'avoine, céréales et cacao, sont booons !
De la pâte à tartiner chocolat noir vegan, du caviar d'aubergines, du lait de chanvre, et des sauces indiennes pour mes poêlées de riz ou pâtes.
Comme d'hab, suis  ::

----------


## Chouck

Moi j'ai acheté presque tout le stick de granapet. Entre Julius Mardi et le petit Pik-Pik ça part vite

----------


## lAlicel

Han y'en a en ce moment ? Faut que j'aille voir !

----------


## Chouck

La semaine dernière il y en avait dans le mien oui. 3€99 les 6x200g.

----------


## cabs

c'est bien le granatapet ? 

sinon ils font des vêtements de marque dans le mien maintenant alors hier j'ai trouvé un super pantalon gstar a mon homme à à peine 19 euros alors que ça en vaut 90 au moins et moi des super chemisiers sympa. 

j'ai pris des falafels de chez green garden aussi et des boulettes

----------


## Chouck

La compo n'est pas trop mal

p

----------


## borneo

Aujourd'hui chez Noz, j'ai acheté des naans à la coriandre. J'adore. 0,99€ les deux. J'ai déjà mangé le premier paquet.

J'en ai déjà mangé de meilleurs, mais comme je n'en trouve jamais nulle part, ça ira.

----------


## Chouck

Je crois que je vais vider leur stock de boîtes granapet à moi seule  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'ai oublié de dire la dernière fois que j'avais trouvé des paquets de pois chiches/maïs grillé aux épices orientales; J'avais pris 2 paquets, j'ai tout mangé... super addictif comme en-cas, mais c'est sain (l'excuse... :: )

je vais aller faire un tour samedi, on ne sait jamais.....  ::

----------


## Delphane

Moi l'autre fois j'ai trouvé un paquet de bouquins intéressants. ça dépend des arrivages, souvent c'est par éditeur et par paquets entiers (une autre fois, un éditeur de bouquins sur l'alchimie assez peu représenté, me suis pas privée).
Et une floppée de Bic, et des feutres marqueurs pinceaux aussi (bon, j'ai un collec de stylos/crayons/feutres, mais bref... chacun ses manies, hein).
Je trouve souvent aussi des cosmétiques bio, j'aime bien testé même si c'est pas écrit en français...  ::  (je suis les labels genre ecocert, cruelty free, bio cosmétiques etc...)
Bref, la dernière fois à la caisse j'ai halluciné un peu : 117 € en "vrai prix". J'ai payé... 38€.  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Moi l'autre fois j'ai trouvé un paquet de bouquins intéressants. ça dépend des arrivages, souvent c'est par éditeur et par paquets entiers (une autre fois, un éditeur de bouquins sur l'alchimie assez peu représenté, me suis pas privée).
> Et une floppée de Bic, et des feutres marqueurs pinceaux aussi (bon, j'ai un collec de stylos/crayons/feutres, mais bref... chacun ses manies, hein).
> *Je trouve souvent aussi des cosmétiques bio, j'aime bien testé même si c'est pas écrit en français...  (je suis les labels genre ecocert, cruelty free, bio cosmétiques etc...)*
> Bref, la dernière fois à la caisse j'ai halluciné un peu : 117  en "vrai prix". J'ai payé... 38.


Ouiiii, j'oublie de le dire, mais je ne parle que des denrées alimentaires, fan de cuisine... chacun ses manies, hein ? :: 

Et les prix, ben...  ::

----------


## domi

en ce moment ils ont du savon d'alep ;

----------


## superdogs

Oooh yes ! justement, il m'en faut

----------


## borneo

Aujourd'hui chez Noz Sélestat (pas le meilleur...) j'ai acheté des pots de lemon curd et lime curd de chez Robertsons à 26 cts le pot, date dépassée. C'est de la confiture, ça ne se périme pas.



https://www.robertsons.co.uk/fr/nos-...ts/lemon-curd/

C'est un produit généralement pas donné.

----------


## superdogs

Oh, du lemon curd ! un de mes péchés mignons ! tu as la compo ?

----------


## borneo

La compo, c'est évidemment trop de sucre. Mais c'est le principe du lemon curd. 

C'est vegan, selon leur site.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les pots se trouvent sans prix affiché sur la table des produits dluo dépassée, à moins 50%

En fait, ce n'est pas vegan, c'est végétarien. J'ai lu trop vite.

----------


## borneo

J'ai goûté, c'est très bon. Les pots sont durs à ouvrir, j'ai dû prendre une pince. Tant mieux.

Chez noz, il faut toujours vérifier si le pot n'a pas déjà été ouvert. En essayant très doucement de l'ouvrir. Il y a des gens qui ouvrent les pots et qui les reposent. Je l'ai vu faire. J'ai déjà eu un pot moisi à l'intérieur qui avait été ouvert.

La clientèle noz est assez brut de décoffrage.... Même en Alsace.

----------


## superdogs

> La compo, c'est évidemment trop de sucre. Mais c'est le principe du lemon curd. 
> *
> C'est vegan, selon leur site.*
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -



Non, il y a de l'oeuf...

https://www.robertsons.co.uk/fr/nos-...ts/lemon-curd/


 mais c'est pas grave, j'ai des recettes de lemon curd  vegan plein mon pinterest


Je vois qu'ils ont aussi du mincemeat...  tu en as vu aussi ?

----------


## borneo

Non, pas vu. Je n'en ai jamais vu, en fait, chez Noz.

En janvier, il y a des mincepies.

----------


## POLKA67

Pas ouf la compo, dommage j'étais bien tentée...

Bornéo pour la clientèle Noz il me semble avoir déjà fait la remarque sur ce post, j'étais un peu surprise au début par une partie de la clientèle et l'aspect du magasin...de prime abord ça ne donne pas envie mais après on s'y fait....haha...

----------


## borneo

J'y vais depuis des années. Mais voir des gens qui ouvrent un pot de confiture, y trempent leur doigt, goûtent et le referment, je ne l'ai vu que chez Noz.

----------


## borneo

> Pas ouf la compo, dommage j'étais bien tentée...


Les produits anglais sont rarement diététiques.... Je me dis que si la Reine en mange (et c'est le cas), je peux en manger aussi.  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Tu as raison, on peut faire une entorse de temps à autre si c'eset vraiment bon  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

Le souci, c'est que le sucre est addictif, et que j'essaie de m'en passer.

----------


## POLKA67

Addictif ? haha suis une droguée au très sucré....

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz hier, des méga bocaux de cornichons.



2,50€ pour environ 2kg (2650 ml)

https://www.mozzalat.fr/produit/rond...ml#description

----------


## borneo

L'énorme bocal servira à mettre la farine ou le muesli à l'abri des mites alimentaires.

----------


## loup-blanc

En tout cas Kühne fait de très bons produits... Bon hors sujet... Merci de me faire connaitre de nouveaux sites web que je connaissais pas.

----------


## borneo

Je me demande comment je vais conserver cet énorme bocal....


J'ai aussi acheté une boisson de marque evernat en date courte moins d'un euro.

----------


## borneo

Et c'est très bon. Je vais aller acheter le reste.

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz aujourd'ui, un gros stock de soupes en brique à date un peu dépassée de Knorr qui sont passées à 70% de réduc, c'est à dire 0,30€ le litre.

J'ai pris carottes pointe de curry et légumes du sud quinoa.

Je vais goûter, si j'aime, j'en reprendrai.

J'avoue que faire une soupe maison, ça me gonfle un peu.  ::

----------


## borneo

> En tout cas Kühne fait de très bons produits... Bon hors sujet... Merci de me faire connaitre de nouveaux sites web que je connaissais pas.


Justement, en ce moment chez Noz, il y a des cornichons Kühne en petits cubes, très bien pour les salades, les sandwichs ou les sauces tartare. 0,79€ le pot moyen. J'en ai pris un stock.



En surgelés, il y a plusieurs produits vegan Amy's Kitchen. Très bons en général. 1,50 le korma bio.

----------


## borneo

Je n'étais pas du tout amatrice de cornichons, mais suite à l'achat d'un gigantesque bocal (voir plus haut), je suis devenue totalement fan. En fait, ça relève bien les salades et les sandwichs, et c'est très peu calorique.

----------


## borneo

Au fait, ils ont de la moutarde Hellman's à 0,55 le pot. DLUO dépassée, donc avec en plus 70% de réduc.

La moutarde, pas ouverte, ça ne vieillit pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## lAlicel

Pff, CHUPACONTENTE ! Reçu la newsletter de Noz qui présente un meugnon petit sac à main en rotin, IL ME LE FAUT ! Dispo à partir d'aujourd'hui. Eh bah ils ne l'ont pas. Ou pas encore. (j'ai pas demandé) Bref, i'll be back !

----------


## borneo

En revanche, il y a une délicieuse sauce tomate espagnole pas chère du tout.

----------


## borneo

J'y suis retournée ce matin (attention, en Alsace Moselle, ils sont fermés) pour prendre un stock de ma sauce tomate. Annoncée à 0,99€ le pot de 520g et soldée dans le bac moins 34%, c'est à dire 0,65€ le pot. Ce n'est même pas en date courte, DLUO 10/23.

J'ai pris 5 pots. J'avais goûté avant, pour être certaine d'aimer. C'est ce que je fais chez Noz.

SALSA GUAZAMARA
ALMANZORA GOURMET
Ingredientes:
Salsa Guazamara elaborada con 16 ingredientes naturales mediante fusión de receta artesanal de la Comarca del Bajo Almanzora y receta de Alta Cocina: tomates maduros, cebollas, pimientos rojos asados, aceite de oliva virgen extra, puerros, ajos, romero, cayenas, tomillo, comino, pimentón dulce, pimienta negra, cúrcuma, jengibre, laurel y sal. Formatos: tarro cristal de 580 ml.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

tomates mûres, oignons, poivrons rouges rôtis, huile d'olive extra vierge, poireaux, ail, romarin, piments de Cayenne, thym, cumin, paprika doux, poivre noir, curcuma, gingembre, laurier et sel. Formats : pot en verre de 580 ml.

----------


## aurlie

59 cts

Vu ce matin
Mayo nature/aïoli ou chili

----------


## Aniky

ROH domage qu'il n'ya ait pas de bus qui mènent au noz pas loin de chez moi :/

----------


## borneo

> 59 cts
> 
> Vu ce matin
> Mayo nature/aïoli ou chili


Vus aussi. Etant un peu au régime, je n'en ai pas pris.

J'ai acheté des dattes deglet nour à 0,89€ les 300g, des bonbons Ricola sans sucres à la sauge des Alpes à 0,82€ (c'est souvent près de 2€ en magasin) et du pesto tomate et ail à 0,89€ le pot.

Et de la confiture de coings étiquetée à 1,29€ facturée à 0,99€ le pot.

Et des biscuits Mc Vities ginger nut à 1,10€, pas de régime, mais que j'adore.

J'ai aussi vu un gros tas de baked beans de Heinz.

----------


## borneo



----------


## borneo

Confiture de coings, pas terrible. Ce n'est pas de la gelée (que j'adore) mais une confiture très épaisse. Il faut aimer le goût du coing. Pour moi, c'est OK, mais je ne voudrais pas que vous soyez déçus.

----------


## superdogs

Je vais y aller pour les baked beans ! j'en cherche toujours de cette marque, mais très rares.

----------


## borneo

Je crois me souvenir que la boîte était à 0,99€.

Etant un peu au régime, je n'en ai pas pris. Mais j'adore....

----------


## superdogs

Les haricots secs ne sont ni gras, ni sucrés industriellement (que du glucide sain...), ils ne font pas particulièrement grossir ; faut juste en manger un peu, avec plein de légumes...

----------


## borneo

Oui, mais les baked beans anglais sont carrément sucrés. Dans mon souvenir, du moins.

Je vais peut-être retourner en prendre....  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quoique....




> *High in Sugar*Baked beans typically contain one or more sweeteners, such as sugar or maple syrup.
> A 1/2-cup (130-gram) serving of baked beans — canned or homemade — includes an average of 3 teaspoons (12 grams) of added sugars. This is 20% of the daily limit for a 2,000-calorie diet

----------


## superdogs

Pour les Heinz, effectivement...

En même temps, c'est  ce qui leur donne ce goût... Perso, ça ne me pose pas de souci, vu que je mange très peu de sucre à côté, voire quasiment jamais (je veux dire pas de produits industriels où se cache le vilain ::  sucre)
Si tu les inclus 2 fois dans la semaine, dans un repas équilibré, ça ne va pas te faire de mal. 

Bon, ben *grosse* déception ; je me suis précipitée chez Noz, et............. pas une boîte de haricots !! suis dég. J'ai demandé, il parait que la livraison est en retard, ils ne savent pas quand ils la recevront..

Je vais tenter en fin de semaine.

Par contre, j'ai trouvé des boulettes, burgers, pavés de légumes de Green Gourmet  ::  ; pas de nuggets, dommage, je les aime beaucoup. 
Du riz semi-complet Lima (y'a aussi du complet) 
Du lait d'avoine
Une pizza courge-graines de lin-quinoa
et de la glace Alpro Noisette_Chocolat vegan (j'en ai pris 2 pots)
Plus des crackers, plus un pot de confiture de coings ::

----------


## borneo

Dans mon Noz, il y avait une palette de baked beans en train d'être déballée. Patience  :: 

Tu me diras ce que tu penses de la confiture. Sur des crêpes, ça doit être bon.

----------


## borneo

> Pour les Heinz, effectivement...
> 
> En même temps, c'est  ce qui leur donne ce goût... Perso, ça ne me pose pas de souci, vu que je mange très peu de sucre à côté, voire quasiment jamais (je veux dire pas de produits industriels où se cache le vilain sucre)
> Si tu les inclus 2 fois dans la semaine, dans un repas équilibré, ça ne va pas te faire de mal. 
> 
> Bon, ben *grosse* déception ; je me suis précipitée chez Noz, et............. pas une boîte de haricots !! suis dég. J'ai demandé, il parait que la livraison est en retard, ils ne savent pas quand ils la recevront..
> 
> Je vais tenter en fin de semaine.
> 
> ...


Beaucoup de très bons produits chez Noz, et pas chers du tout.

Pour le sucré, chez moi, c'est addictif. Si je mange un jour un croissant, le lendemain, ça va me manquer. Si je n'en mange pas, ça ne me manque pas du tout. C'est un peu comme la cigarette, il suffit d'une pour replonger.

Je ne suis pas vraiment trop grosse, mais je me surveille. C'est plus par hygiène de vie que pour maigrir.

La confiture, je peux juste en prendre une cuillère. Les baked beans, je vais manger la boîte d'un coup.   ::

----------


## superdogs

> Dans mon Noz, il y avait une palette de baked beans en train d'être déballée. Patience 
> *
> Tu me diras ce que tu penses de la confiture. Sur des crêpes, ça doit être bon*.



J'aime bien ; d'ailleurs, quand je vais retourner voir pour les haricots, j'en prendrai un 2eme pot... pour les petits plaisirs de cet hiver.

----------


## superdogs

Haricots arrivés et achetés... une belle provision...  ::

----------


## borneo

J'ai trouvé dans mon placard des baked beans heinz sans sucres ajoutés, achetés l'an dernier chez Noz.

Les tiens sont des classiques ?

----------


## superdogs

::

----------


## Houitie

Acheté chez Noz aujourd'hui. Coussin orthopédique à 29.90€
Je l avais vu plusieurs fois sur des sites mais toujours entre 70 et 90 € c était un peu cher. J ai bien fait d attendre. 
Parfait pour Olina qui déteste les paniers. 
Je n arrive pas a mettre de photo desolee

----------


## superdogs

Merci pour l'info en tout cas ! il fait quelle taille stp ?

----------


## Houitie

il fait 60 par 90.

----------


## superdogs

Tu as réussi pour les photos !  ::

----------


## Houitie

oui je devais avoir un bug sur mon portable.

----------


## borneo

Info ou intox ? Vu sur un groupe de fans de Noz.

----------


## lili2000

J'en ai vu hier après-midi , c'est vrai ...

----------


## borneo

Chez Noz aujourd'hui, des plats vegan made in India à 0,79€, qui passent en dluo dépassée le 12/09.

Je vous dis si c'est bon.

----------


## borneo

Attention, c'est noté médium au niveau épices, mais c'est médium pour des Anglais, et fort pour des français.

Si on préfère moins fort, on doit pouvoir ajouter d'autres légumes. En tout cas, c'est très bon. Mais fort  ::

----------


## aurlie

Je venais pour poster ma trouvaille mais j aurais dû consulter ce post avant de manger mon byriani hier soir 
Effectivement, nous n avons pas la même échelle niveau épices ☠️

----------


## borneo

Pour moi, c'est juste bien. Si c'est trop fort pour toi, dilue avec d'autres légumes, ça retirera du piquant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis allée il y a quelques années au Sri Lanka. Là-bas, tu t'accroches à la table pour pouvoir manger. Ces plats leur sembleraient fades.

Je vais aller en racheter, ce n'est vraiment pas cher.

----------


## borneo

J'ai acheté un bocal d'ail mariné au piment dans l'huile. 1,19€

Comment ça se mange ?



- - - Mise à jour - - -

14,75 couronnes danoises = environ 2€

----------


## superdogs

Alors ça, j'adooooore ! pour moi, dans un sandwich crudités, dans les salades composées, carottes rapées, en morceaux ou entiers, faut aimer l'ail  :: 
Pourquoi pas pour parfumer du riz ou des pâtes ?

----------


## borneo

Merci.

C'est aussi fort qu'une gousse d'ail crue ?

----------


## superdogs

Nooon, je ne trouve pas. Tu fais l'essai avec un tout petit bout d'abord... 
Déjà, ça ne pique pas préparé comme ça

----------


## del28

noz j'y vais régulièrement mais c'est très rare que je prenne de la bouffe
c'est plus les ptits jouets pour les momes que je trouve à vraiment pas cher. puzzles ABC, puzzle pepa pig, enfin des trucs que je sais que ma ptite fille va kiffer (et d'autres trucs pour les autres momes de l'entourage aussi d'ailleurs. je stocke jusqu'aux anniv/noel)

----------


## Delphane

C'est vrai que pour les enfants, c'est top... (quand on a de la chance).

J'ai trouvé de super beaux livres pour enfants notamment. Là, j'ai trouvé pour mon petit cousin un super beaux livres de contes illustrés par les plus grands illustrateurs de la fin du 19ème début 20ème (les Rackham, Dulac, Nielsen...). Je vous jure que je suis encore à me demander si je le garde pour moi ou pas. J'aurai dû en prendre 2 en fait...  ::

----------


## del28

moi j'en suis encore au stade ''livre épais avec un bouton qui fait du son'' mais oui c'est des choses de qualité qu'on peut trouver à l'occasion

----------


## Delphane

Fait des réserves...  :: 

Personnellement, je suis très vite passée au "vrai" livre, avec évidemment peu de mots et beaucoup de belles illustrations, surtout au début. Déjà, je n'ai pas énormément de repères en matière d'enfants, et je me suis dit qu'au pire, il les lirais avec ses parents ou ses grands-parents, donc bon.  ::

----------


## del28

je ne sais pas si vous avez entendu ça mais noz a racheté tout le stock Camaieu
(aucune idée de ce que ça vendait camaieu en style de fringues. jme souviens pas être entrée un jour dans une boutique)

----------


## POLKA67

Oui, une histoire de 3.8 millions si ma mémoire est bonne...il m'arrivait d'acheter des fringues ou accessoires chez Camaïeu  ou simplement d'y faire un tour lorsque j'allais au centre-ville de Sélestat, magasin hyper grand...

Je vois quand même mal la collection automne/hiver 2022-23 dans le boui-boui de la même ville...

----------


## del28

mon noz est ultra pourri, pas propre toussa mais au milieu t'as un tout ptit rayon fringues de marque, pompes et ça va. j'ai jamais acheté de fringues là bas. y a jamais ma taille
les chaussures style pataugaz que j'ai acheté la bas, c'est vraiment un coup de bol parce qu'en général, c'est des tailles minuscules qui restent quandje déboule




> Fait des réserves... 
> 
> Personnellement, je suis très vite passée au "vrai" livre, avec évidemment peu de mots et beaucoup de belles illustrations, surtout au début. Déjà, je n'ai pas énormément de repères en matière d'enfants, et je me suis dit qu'au pire, il les lirais avec ses parents ou ses grands-parents, donc bon.


chacha n'a pas énormément de jouets/livres. ses parents me prenaient la tête au début en me disant qu'ils ne voulaient pas qu'elle soit trop gatée toussa. mais là, ils se rendent compte qu'elle se lasse vite et qu'il faudrait qu'ils fassent un ptit stock et qu'ils fassent tourner les jouets comme pour les animaux en fait. qu'elle redécouvre un jeu après l'avoir oublié un ptit moment.

pour les bouquins, jusqu'ici j'ai pas trouvé de bouquin chouette à stocker pour plus tard. elle va arriver à un age bientot ou elle va aimer qu'on lui lise une histoire. j'ai déjà qqes livres sympas pour elle mais trop tot. elle n'est pas très délicate et faut voir l'état de certains de ses livres ''durs'' sensés être costauds  :: 
alors des pages normales heuuu  ::

----------

